# Status of Attitude Seed Orders



## Sour Deisel is my Fuel (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey, just wondering if people are having trouble receiving their attitude seed orders? I was putting an order together a couple months ago and read on this site that most people were getting their shit jacked by customs. I wanted to do the Birthday promo so I was looking for an update. Thanks!!

Sour DZ


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think it was "most people" I think quite a few did get snagged and they were very vocal about it.

You are ordering something illegal there is a chance it is going to get confiscated, if you're willing to accept the risk make the order if not find someone domestic so you don't have to deal with customs inspections. I've made three orders all after all those posts started showing up on here. I got 2 and 1 was snagged, I was refunded pretty quickly after sending attitude the tracking # and showing it hadn't moved in a month.

I think a lot of it has to do with whether or not your packages come through Chicago or LA. They seem to get the most complaints as far as customs seizures.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 7, 2014)

My recent order with Attitude came through LA Customs and arrived just fine. I have had three orders from Sannie's come through New York without a problem but obviously a different company and totally different stealth. The biggest problem that I have read about is Chicago Customs, but I have no direct experience... Good luck


----------



## SonofBOONE (Mar 7, 2014)

Just recently got my first Attitude order. 47 seeds in all HSO sour blue x 10, HSO Pineapple Skunk x 10, and Devils Harvest Strawberry Diesel x 10 and 17 freebies. I paid the $13 or whatever it was for the guaranteed shipping bc of all the horror stories I've heard recently.Plus it only makes sense if your spending $200+ on seeds. Anyway, Im in Northern MN, my shipment came through Chicago ISC and made it just fine. Im so stoked! Can't wait to cross everything with the Stardawg & Tahoe OG I've had for the last year. Should be pretty sweet. I agree with Mr. Head though, there is a risk and I think that is what people forget. Just pay for guaranteed shipping and your good.


----------



## jjfw (Mar 7, 2014)

Go for it!! 2 recent orders with attitude, came thru Chicago, with no problems. I live in the mid atlantic states. past 2 orders in the last 4 months. It's important to get the guaranteed shipping. Many make it thru, but yes some don't. Why my orders come thru Chicago and I live in the mid atlantic region beats me. I'm much closer to N. Y.
But it's true, the windy city is a bit tougher but they do come thru. Guaranteed Shipping!!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Deisel is my Fuel (Mar 9, 2014)

I obviously know there is "risk" involved since I have already ordered from them several times. I actually have always had good luck getting my orders but it just seemed like most people were having trouble. Good to know that most of the problems are from Chicago.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 9, 2014)

As long as you pay extra for guaranty delivery , you will get it, that service cost's is $15.00 plus their regular shipping $13.95 (total $28.00 that's alot)


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2014)

harris hawk said:


> As long as you pay extra for guaranty delivery , you will get it, that service cost's is $15.00 plus their regular shipping $13.95 (total $28.00 that's alot)


 not if your beans get snagged it's not a lot, of course, imvho.. plus, if you use the discount code and have a nice size order, shipping is free..


----------



## 821ent (Mar 9, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't think it was "most people" I think quite a few did get snagged and they were very vocal about it.


You nailed it on the head... The majority of packages made it through but they didn't take the time to make a thread about it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 11, 2014)

I've placed at least 20-25 seed orders from attitude and a few other places over the past few years. I've received every order in under 2 weeks and never paid extra for guaranteed shipping. Maybe I've just been lucky. I feel like a bulky tshirt has a lot higher chance of being pulled for further inspection. When you order with just a dvd case or tin it is small enough to be classed as a "letter" which I figure is far less likely to opened.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have ordered from the tude maybe 6-7 times in the last year no guarantee 50-100$ orders and never a seizure but all through nyc so Haven't had to deal with chicago.

Agreed that it was probably a very small percentage of actual orders getting snagged but more when they do get taken people tend to make a thread about it and then those threads get more traffic which can be slightly misleading if you only use those for reference.

I say order and if you are really worried pay the extra for the guarantee.


----------



## sonar (Mar 11, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I have ordered from the tude maybe 6-7 times in the last year no guarantee 50-100$ orders and never a seizure but all through nyc so Haven't had to deal with chicago.
> 
> Agreed that it was probably a very small percentage of actual orders getting snagged but more when they do get taken people tend to make a thread about it and then those threads get more traffic which can be slightly misleading if you only use those for reference.
> 
> I say order and if you are really worried pay the extra for the guarantee.


I think you are right. It gives the perceptions that a much higher percentage of orders are getting seized. If I had to guess, I would say 1% or less of orders don't make it.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 12, 2014)

Im still paitently waiting on the tude 


Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 15, 2014)

So here is how it goes down for me, ive been ordering thru attitude for about 4 yrs now, i used to live in missouri, when i ordered my seeds to missouri everything went thru fine, i had one order seized out of about ten orders, now i live in colorado because i got raided in missouri from somebody snitching on my grow, ive made about ten orders the past year thru 2013 and EVERY SINGLE ORDER gets seized, ive had to do a resend on all of them and it takes them usually about 3 reorders before i get my seeds, its hell out here, all my friends out here get theirs seized aswell, we all do guaranteed shipping, and it still happens, i just ordered sour grapes from apothecary and its sitting in la for about 2 weeks now so i know they got it, i also did a bday promo order a couple days ago, along with my buddies who did an order, pretty much weve just gotten used to having to wait about 3 months and 3 reorders before we get our stuff, its ridiculous, but when i want my beans nothing will stop me, good luck and dont order seeds to your grow house


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 15, 2014)

Everyone i know who lives in colorado and orders seeds, get jacked by customs and has to do resends, i always tell attitude that in the comment section and its like they dont ever listen and just send the shit the same way in the yellow bubble proof thing, it usually has to come in a paper envelope, or a random item for it to make it, my one friend had it come on the 4th reorder that was the worst case of all my buddies


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 15, 2014)

hippiepudz024 said:


> Everyone i know who lives in colorado and orders seeds, get jacked by customs and has to do resends, i always tell attitude that in the comment section and its like they dont ever listen and just send the shit the same way in the yellow bubble proof thing, it usually has to come in a paper envelope, or a random item for it to make it, my one friend had it come on the 4th reorder that was the worst case of all my buddies


I to live in Colorado, all orders tracked the last few years seem to go through LA.
The peeps in my circle that do purchase seeds instead of local clones have yet to get an order seized including myself, I guess we have been lucky That being said, we always used the stealthy will re-ship options if seized. With WA and CO shakin things up however I been watching the threads for trends this last year. I figure with the tudes b-day promo there should be a bit more of a buzz going around.

Thank you for posting your experience. Till it happens to me, I aint stressin 
Attitude usually gets to my door in about two week.

I posted my current shipping info for my current orders in another thread and it seems appropriate here too for anyone searching.
Both from Attitude

*Placed Order Feb 23 2014*
*RoyalMail reports* Your item, posted on 26/02/14 with reference **** has arrived in LOS ANGELES USA and is being processed for delivery.
*USPS reports *February 27, 2014 Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 
_Little delayed, and maybe I am a little nervous
A long deep inhale followed by a slow exhale resolves any anxious feeling _


*Placed order Mar 07 2014 *_(that promo was hard to say no too)_
*RoyalMail reports* Your item, posted on 09/03/14 with reference **** has arrived in LOS ANGELES USA and is being processed for delivery.
*USPS reports *March 11, 2014 Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (this actually did not update till the 12th the next day)

From what I remember, there is no _"In transit"_ or "_Out for delivery"_ status change. It will just change to _"delivered"_ when delivered. I agree with the above posters that have not had probs in that it probably is a really really small percentage that meet the seed hungry greentapemonster.


----------



## scarelet (Mar 15, 2014)

IF there was ever a company that was going to get you seeds it the tude and herbies.


----------



## jartlow (Mar 15, 2014)

I will suggest the envelope. . I never had an envelope seized. . Been 16 days since my herbies order was despatched without envelope. . Time will tell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Clankie (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been ordering no merch from the seed vendors recently, and my orders are flying through like lightning. Seedsman orders with no guarantee are still stealthier than some orders I've gotten, and my attitude birthday order is out for delivery now and spent perhaps one day at ISC. Seems like letter size packages work pretty well?


----------



## Commander Strax (Mar 15, 2014)

hippiepudz024 said:


> Daaaam!! I must just be way unlucky
> I placed an order 2/23/2014
> It's on its way
> Your item, posted on 27/02/14 with reference [email protected]@#$%^&*GB has arrived in LOS ANGELES USA and is being processed for delivery.
> ...


did you eat paint chips as a kid?


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow!! Of all this time i never thought to track thru usps also, 
Heres what usps says
Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at on February 28, 2014.

This has me feeling hopeful maybe it is all good this time, will def let you guys know wats up


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 15, 2014)

Dude!!! Holy fuck mangood lookin out ya maybe i had a few to many i just deleted that post didnt realize i had the track number&#128073;&#128076;


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow still cant believe i just made that noob mistake, ive never done that before


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2014)

PCSPAZ said:


> I to live in Colorado, all orders tracked the last few years seem to go through LA.
> The peeps in my circle that do purchase seeds instead of local clones have yet to get an order seized including myself, I guess we have been lucky That being said, we always used the stealthy will re-ship options if seized. With WA and CO shakin things up however I been watching the threads for trends this last year. I figure with the tudes b-day promo there should be a bit more of a buzz going around.
> 
> Thank you for posting your experience. Till it happens to me, I aint stressin
> ...


It will say in transit/arrival at unit/out for delivery when it's updated regularly.


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 16, 2014)

my attitude birthday promo order has been sitting at ISC Los Angeles, CA since 3/12/2014 evening... i hope it gets released and received safely in my hands....

i've ordered many many times AND without guaranty, but this time for some reason makes me nervous so guaranty was purchased...


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 16, 2014)

My birthday promo went through chicago was only there a day and a half made it to my post office today should be out for delivery tomorrow. Looking forward to new genetics. Been running lemon skunk, la confidential, and a terrible silver haze pheno I finally threw away for a couple of years.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 17, 2014)

Still havent recieved my order from feb 24, says it was processed thru la isc late the night of feb 27, its been 18 days now, i bet it got taken we shall see tho i will update when it arrives, my bday promo has been in la isc since march 12 so we will have to see about that also


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 17, 2014)

hippiepudz024 said:


> Still havent recieved my order from feb 24, says it was processed thru la isc late the night of feb 27, its been 18 days now, i bet it got taken we shall see tho i will update when it arrives, my bday promo has been in la isc since march 12 so we will have to see about that also


In the same situation as you. Our dates are bout the same. 
our packages should arrive no matter what, hopefully with nothing left behind at customs. 
This is the longest I have ever had something sit at LA and that does seem unusual however, I aint stressin till I see for a fact customs opened it. 
Maybe we will get both bean orders delivered on the same day.


----------



## jartlow (Mar 17, 2014)

PCSPAZ said:


> In the same situation as you. Our dates are bout the same.
> our packages should arrive no matter what, hopefully with nothing left behind at customs.
> This is the longest I have ever had something sit at LA and that does seem unusual however, I aint stressin till I see for a fact customs opened it.
> Maybe we will get both bean orders delivered on the same day.


My herbies order dispatched the 26th.. Still no idea where it is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my first order today 19 different strains with all freebies. Took 7 days and came through chicago untouched. Waiting on my second order which was shipped 3 days later.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Mar 18, 2014)

7 days central Canada 1st time order, Website went wonky, thought I was double billed. Sent an e-mail, Laura re-assured me all OK......she was prompt AND CORRECT. Good service, kudos. Oh contrary to past opinion on customs here........MJ seed sales NOT illegal BUT Importing non-inspected plant matter is a no-no and gets the incinerater if Agriculture Canada is paying attention at customs. Pretty rare as far as I know. Not like Chicago seems of late.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 19, 2014)

effin LA
Pre promo and the b-day promo order still stagnant for me. 
February 27, 2014 , 9:50 pm Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
March 11, 2014 , 9:29 pm Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)
In the past all orders have arrived within 10 business days going through LA. 

Anyone else get through LA yet?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine have been posted as processed thru ISC Chicago since the 12th of March. Pretty sure they've been snagged as I went with no merchandise but did get the guarantee. There's nothing left for them to mail me so the package won't go any farther. I just hope I still get the same freebies when they resend. Last time, they replaced the UFO freebies with the current ufos they had on hand.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 19, 2014)

My pre bday order from feb 27th is still in la, and my bday order is still there, like i said before mine have been getting snagged this whole past year and half im used to having the resends but niw im pissed bcuz the strain i ordered is out of stock now, the tude needs to listen to me when isaid to ship it differently but i bet i get that exact same yellow bubbleproof package with the green customs tape its been 21 days since my pre bday order and 10 days since bday order.....


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2014)

hippiepudz024 said:


> My pre bday order from feb 27th is still in la, and my bday order is still there, like i said before mine have been getting snagged this whole past year and half im used to having the resends but niw im pissed bcuz the strain i ordered is out of stock now, the tude needs to listen to me when isaid to ship it differently but i bet i get that exact same yellow bubbleproof package with the green customs tape its been 21 days since my pre bday order and 10 days since bday order.....


That sucks about the strain you wanted being out of stock now. You can try Herbies he has a pretty good selection. A few weeks ago I ordered from Green Parrot for the first time and arrived in about 10 days. I have no solid proof of this, but it seems like once an order get snagged that address has a harder time getting through in the future. It would not surprise me one bit if an address becomes "flagged." Maybe ask a trusted friend if they will let you use their address to order.


----------



## jartlow (Mar 20, 2014)

sonar said:


> That sucks about the strain you wanted being out of stock now. You can try Herbies he has a pretty good selection. A few weeks ago I ordered from Green Parrot for the first time and arrived in about 10 days. I have no solid proof of this, but it seems like once an order get snagged that address has a harder time getting through in the future. It would not surprise me one bit if an address becomes "flagged." Maybe ask a trusted friend if they will let you use their address to order.


I just got my attitude order after about 9 days.. I ordered from herbies on the 26th and never got it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 821ent (Mar 20, 2014)

Still havent been able to track my item royalmail says the parcel was in usa but unable to find it by tracking thru usps


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 20, 2014)

Recieved my second birthday promo order today 15 strains. Thanks tude for double birthday promos (1 set with each order) and the extra shark shock cbd seeds.


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 20, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Mine have been posted as processed thru ISC Chicago since the 12th of March. Pretty sure they've been snagged as I went with no merchandise but did get the guarantee. There's nothing left for them to mail me so the package won't go any farther. I just hope I still get the same freebies when they resend. Last time, they replaced the UFO freebies with the current ufos they had on hand.



Same with me, except mine have been sitting in LA since the 12th of March. I am afraid that I was "seed chopped" as well. I went with the socks figuring it was small enough. Guess not lol I will update once I see any movement for tracking or if I get anything in the mail. 

I have ordered from Nirvana and it got to me in like 10 days. So I went ahead and put another order in with them just to be safe. 

I live in SoCal so it really shouldn't take a super long time. I suppose time will tell. I would buy legal seeds but it is hard to find Auto's (which is what I want) and it isn't like I can pick up a clone of them. So a bit of a bummer. Who knows, maybe ours will make it through!


----------



## 821ent (Mar 21, 2014)

Im not worried they usually take ten to 12 business days and they have never let me down ..i remember going thru my autoflower phase,im actually gonna mke an auto strain out of any male i get from the bday promo and some autos i run..whats a big strain down your way as i am new to california i strain hunt and collective hunt,..there gnna come thru bro dnt worry


----------



## nameno (Mar 21, 2014)

I ordered on the tenth from herbies & attitude,got herbies just the other day & tude today,I'm happy with both.
GL


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 21, 2014)

821ent said:


> Im not worried they usually take ten to 12 business days and they have never let me down ..i remember going thru my autoflower phase,im actually gonna mke an auto strain out of any male i get from the bday promo and some autos i run..whats a big strain down your way as i am new to california i strain hunt and collective hunt,..there gnna come thru bro dnt worry



I figure autoflowers are good for my set up. I wish I knew any of the popular autos here but people seem to be way into anything with "dream" in it lol 

Awesome you are going to make your own!!!

I still have seen no movement of my order from tude. I did get some random grinder I bought off of Amazon like more than a month ago and forgot about. It came from Malaysia... 

I guess I am worried about getting the green tape. I am all paranoid about it.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 22, 2014)

Keep me posted mines arrived in usa finally and i was tracking the wrong #


----------



## 821ent (Mar 22, 2014)

i did the same thing bro lol


----------



## malicifice (Mar 22, 2014)

Say's mine is still in LA as of the 12th. I only live a couple hours away, who knows... Keep you posted.


----------



## malicifice (Mar 22, 2014)

Bull Sh!t, mail just came. Nothing yet.........


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 22, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Bull Sh!t, mail just came. Nothing yet.........



yup same here... they are just sitting in LA...


----------



## twiztidfrksho (Mar 23, 2014)

same situation here too. my birthday deal order is still in la


----------



## malicifice (Mar 23, 2014)

I read a lot of bad things about LA. Same shit were going through, lot's of people saying that it took longer them normal. Most said that after they got their package it was still showing that it was still in LA. What are the chances that we all got snagged, I doubt it. Seems like what ever the reason is typical of LA.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in and say mine are still in LA too, and I live in LA. Actually have 2 orders I put through, and they're both stuck. Been there since the 15th. Tracking has stayed the same since they got there on the 15th. Glad im not the only one, sucks though.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Aristocat said:


> yup same here... they are just sitting in LA...





twiztidfrksho said:


> same situation here too. my birthday deal order is still in la





malicifice said:


> Say's mine is still in LA as of the 12th. I only live a couple hours away, who knows... Keep you posted.


Same here, one order got to LA 2/27, the other 3/11



malicifice said:


> What are the chances that we all got snagged, I doubt it. Seems like what ever the reason is typical of LA.


Doubt it too, This is odd however. Beans or no beans, I personally have never have seen anything take this long to process through ISC before.


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 23, 2014)

PCSPAZ said:


> Same here, one order got to LA 2/27, the other 3/11
> 
> 
> Doubt it too, This is odd however. Beans or no beans, I personally have never have seen anything take this long to process through ISC before.



same here! mine are stuck as well in isc la since March 12.... so annoying!!! but I'm glad I'm not the only one..


----------



## malicifice (Mar 23, 2014)

We should start a group


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine have been stuck in la since 2/27 and my bday has been there since 3/12 sucks every order ive placed gets snagged i think im done ordering for a long ass time just gonna work on my own strains


----------



## malicifice (Mar 24, 2014)

I sent a couple emails and phone call's out. Keep you all posted.


----------



## Winddow (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys first post here. Been lurking for a while. Would too like to chime in, I ordered some seeds from the Tude in Feburary and they reached the LA ISC on Feb 20th. Finally after a month in the ISC they have been released and are in my home town. Attitude has already sent me a replacement on this order, so I could be receiving two orders. My birthday Promos have also been sitting in the LA ISC since the 12th and 18th. Once I receive this order I placed over a month+ ago I'll let you all know if it's been green taped or not.

Here's my time stamp:

March 24, 2014 , 9:49 am
Out for Delivery	
FORT COLLINS, CO 80525 

March 24, 2014 , 9:39 am
Sorting Complete	
FORT COLLINS, CO 80525 

March 24, 2014 , 5:35 am
Arrival at Unit	
FORT COLLINS, CO 80525 

March 23, 2014
Depart USPS Sort Facility	
DENVER, CO 80217 

March 23, 2014 , 1:50 pm
Processed through USPS Sort Facility	
DENVER, CO 80217 

March 21, 2014
Depart USPS Sort Facility	
LOS ANGELES, CA 90052 

March 20, 2014 , 11:05 am
Processed through USPS Sort Facility	
LOS ANGELES, CA 90052 

February 20, 2014 , 11:19 pm
Processed Through Sort Facility	
ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)


----------



## SnooperMarket (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine also have been in LA since the 12th with no new information from the tracking #. Good Luck, Hope all the beans come through for everyone.


----------



## budsgalore (Mar 24, 2014)

You guys seeds are getting snagged because you talk about the shit too much on the internet...posting pics of your grows.....telling everyone in the world your business. They're on to you and you're flagged. And I know one thing is for sure...if I got popped growing like someone did in this thread the last FUCKING thing I would be doing is going online running my lips about it while continuing to buy seeds online. A recipe to wind up in the joint again.


----------



## SnooperMarket (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow..... Does this concern you? No one gives a fuck about your opinion budsgalore. Go back in your parents basement kid.


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 24, 2014)

On the flip side I am in deep debt to everyone on this site who has posted pictures and shared their stories because otherwise I would not know crap about growing or had a place to ask questions. As a professional woman who most would be dead shocked by me growing (legally) I found it hard to get people to tell me anything about well, anything. Now I have learned and can help my sick brother while at the same time learning more about a cause that I am passionate about.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 24, 2014)

I love hearing things like this... Stay on your mission! 
Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Winddow (Mar 24, 2014)

Package came with green tape and a letter. Good thing I already have a reship on the way


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 24, 2014)

Winddow said:


> Hey guys first post here. Been lurking for a while. Would too like to chime in, I ordered some seeds from the Tude in Feburary and they reached the LA ISC on Feb 20th. Finally after a month in the ISC they have been released and are in my home town. Attitude has already sent me a replacement on this order, so I could be receiving two orders. My birthday Promos have also been sitting in the LA ISC since the 12th and 18th. Once I receive this order I placed over a month+ ago I'll let you all know if it's been green taped or not.


Thanks for the update. That is the kinda info that helps us others in similar situations see what the recent trend is. 



budsgalore said:


> You guys seeds are getting snagged because you talk about the shit too much on the internet...posting pics of your grows.....telling everyone in the world your business. They're on to you and you're flagged. And I know one thing is for sure...if I got popped growing like someone did in this thread the last FUCKING thing I would be doing is going online running my lips about it while continuing to buy seeds online. A recipe to wind up in the joint again.


Seriously...? That is what you have to help this discussion?
If you read around, you will see that a lot of people in here are growing legally. If we had to sign for a bean package, and it was a LEO that was delivering it, all that would happen bad is we may get a dirty look for forgetting to give the pen back. Yes federally the postal service has the right to snag the beans, but many states that route through the LA ISC have their own laws. 
As such, if one were to be paranoid and think that posting on this forum would get a knock on the door, an intelligent person would route internet through a VPN/Proxy and use public wifi before doing so. That being said, if one were that paranoid and worried they may also might as well assume that all the growing sites online were owned and operated by law enforcement.
This site is a great place to visit if you realize there is always something more you can learn, and it is also a great place to post if you have something useful to contribute.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 24, 2014)

mine should be here any day last.i.tracked they were close wil keep you updated


----------



## budsgalore (Mar 24, 2014)

PCSPAZ said:


> Thanks for the update. That is the kinda info that helps us others in similar situations see what the recent trend is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers and I admit I keep forgetting that it's legal in CO WA and CA (to a point) so I'm sure it's safe to say quite a few of these grows are legal. 

This guy who keeps getting his beans taken is either doing something wrong or is being watched or is a liar. There is no way 1 person gets their beans taken 8 times. It's also possible that he's a shill (google "shill" if you don't know what it is) for another seedbank. I see it all the time. <--The most likely scenario.

My point is I don't think it's right to come into a thread with bogus claims and get people all riled up making them think their beans are getting pinched by customs because of poor packaging which in turn will make them go to another seedbank.

Hey I could be wrong but it's highly unlikely


----------



## travisw (Mar 24, 2014)

My order was seized. After sitting in Los Angeles customs since the 12th it arrived in San Diego today sans seeds. 

Pro Tip: avoid the socks


----------



## malicifice (Mar 24, 2014)

Well horse shit. Nothing for me today. Winddow keep us posted on how your reship goes, I'm interested if they send it back to LA. Keeping my finger's crossed for the rest of us.


----------



## smokerja (Mar 24, 2014)

Order has been in Chicago since March 16th. No updates on tracking since then. How long should I wait before contacting Attitude?


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 24, 2014)

homey I ordered the first day of that deal and less than 10 days they were here. cant bullshit ya either. fastest its ever got here. they say 21 days. after that call them.


----------



## smokerja (Mar 24, 2014)

I made one the first day and received it 8 days later but when I hit send on the order I hadn't purchased enough to get freebies so placed another order the second day and its been in Chicago since the 16th! First one that's got snagged for me. Thanks


jason1976 said:


> homey I ordered the first day of that deal and less than 10 days they were here. cant bullshit ya either. fastest its ever got here. they say 21 days. after that call them.


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 24, 2014)

travisw said:


> My order was seized. After sitting in Los Angeles customs since the 12th it arrived in San Diego today sans seeds.
> 
> Pro Tip: avoid the socks



I am so sorry to hear that. I am in SD as well AND did socks. I did not get anything in the mail yet and no updates.

Did you get an update on your shipping or did it just arrive?

I have come to terms that my order got seized. It is a shame. I hope at least the socks are cool! 

Let us know how the reship goes if you can!


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 24, 2014)

For al of those who are getting their orders resent from the bday promo, are they resending the promo freebies? I hope so, as this is the only real reason i felt like making my two orders. Both orders have been sitting in ISC LA since the 15th with no updates on tracking of course. Hoping my stuff didnt get snagged, hope they show up this week.


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 25, 2014)

Nothing today...


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 25, 2014)

bobvilla777 said:


> For al of those who are getting their orders resent from the bday promo, are they resending the promo freebies? I hope so, as this is the only real reason i felt like making my two orders. Both orders have been sitting in ISC LA since the 15th with no updates on tracking of course. Hoping my stuff didnt get snagged, hope they show up this week.


i got a response back from tude's Simona about replacements... in their experience it could take up to 21 business days before getting released from isc. if after a month of inactivity then they will send replacements.. If freebies are still available then they'll ship it but don't count on it...

as far as isc Los Angeles I called and spoke to the assistant postmaster terry and she says they have equipment down as well as understaffing... my package should be processed soon... so I guess that's good?


----------



## malicifice (Mar 25, 2014)

Nothing for me today. Let's hope so spunk!!! I guess that's good new's.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 25, 2014)

Im a legal grower in co, really you need to chill your ego and stop trying to make people afraid , any smart illegal grower will use wifi or proxy b4 getting here, anyways my order still hasnt arrived from 2/27 and my bday promo is still sittin in la, for some reason me and all my friends are having a difficult time getting beans here hope all goes well everybody, this will be my 4th order throughout 2013 and 2014 , ive had to do resends on every order so all in all this year ive gotten about 8 packages with green tape:/ i still believe in the tude but dam they need to fix this problem


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 25, 2014)

My little rant there was directed at budsgalore


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

One of my packages finally updated and says it departed isc LA this morning. Hoping the other package updates soon as well. Should get these packages this week... Hopefully with no green tape


----------



## malicifice (Mar 26, 2014)

Post office just called me back asking if I had got my package yet. I told her that it was still sitting in LA and after she looked into it told me that for some reason it was held up in custom's. Shit, don't know if that's good or bad. Probably not good......


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

My GF just confirmed one of my orders arrived. Hopefully it's not green taped, didn't ask her as she has no idea what's in it yet hahaha. My other order is still at ISC LA according to tracking but I know they don't update that shit, because my order that arrived still says it's in transit and departed the ISC LA this morning.


----------



## travisw (Mar 26, 2014)

I got a reship confirmation from Jodie at the Tude this morning. Hopefully this one gets to me unmolested.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 26, 2014)

Finally got some movement on my previous order, hopefully by Saturday I will see an unopened package. 

March 26, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility	LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 
March 26, 2014 ,Processed through USPS Sort Facility LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 
February 27, 2014 ,Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 

By that calculations, I am guessing the b-day promo should generate similar time frames.

I think Tom Petty said it best. 
"_you can take it on faith, you can take it to the heart, The waiting is the hardest part"

_


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha ha waiting is the hardest part. My stuff has been sitting in customs since the 12th and I now am pretty sure I won't be seeing any seeds. I hope they are slow at updating and I get an answer soon but it does not look like the case. I will update once I do and thanks to everyone who is giving info!


----------



## wicked og (Mar 26, 2014)

mine have and still are stuck in l.a since the 12th with no update yet this sucks big time man hopefullu i get an update soon cus time is running and i wont have anything ready for outdoor season :/


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

Did they resend with the promo freebies too?


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I got green taped on my first order, and im assuming since my second order hasnt made it, it probably got snagged too. Gonna email the tude right now and see about a replacement order with better stealth. Hopefully they will resend the freebies as well, as this is the only reason i decided to order seeds for the first time. Goodluck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 26, 2014)

nuffin today except my duct fan.

To those who are waiting for an order and do not think they will get it in time for an outdoor grow yoy might want to try Nirvana. I used them and they came pretty fast (like 10 working days) they send 10 free seeds with an order so it is a good back up. I have two Northern Lights autos going now (2 out of 2 germ, they are seedlings right now) and one free mystery seed (1 out of 1 germ at the seedling stage). So it could be an option if you are in a time crunch.


----------



## travisw (Mar 26, 2014)

bobvilla777 said:


> Well I got green taped on my first order, and im assuming since my second order hasnt made it, it probably got snagged too. Gonna email the tude right now and see about a replacement order with better stealth. Hopefully they will resend the freebies as well, as this is the only reason i decided to order seeds for the first time. Goodluck to everyone else waiting!


When I spoke to them they said they would try and replace them with the same freebies as the promo, but in some cases it isn't possible. I was assured that they include additional beans for the hassle of waiting. 

At this point, if I get the ones I ordered, I'll be happy. I am curious about how many reships they will do though.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 26, 2014)

travisw said:


> When I spoke to them they said they would try and replace them with the same freebies as the promo, but in some cases it isn't possible. I was assured that they include additional beans for the hassle of waiting.
> 
> At this point, if I get the ones I ordered, I'll be happy. I am curious about how many reships they will do though.


Yeah I asked them to resend it with better/ a different stealth option. Hopefully the resent order gets to us both. Goodluck man!


----------



## malicifice (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep us posted on how it goes again. As were probably in the same boat.


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 27, 2014)

Did you guys wait to contact attitude 21 days from order date or from sent date? I figure the countdown in on for me to contact them seeing how there is no movement on my stuff and probably wont be. To think, I would have seedlings by now... poor seeds...


----------



## 821ent (Mar 27, 2014)

After patiently waiting... TOUCHDOWNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## malicifice (Mar 27, 2014)

Way to go tent! I'm happy for you. How long did you sit for?


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 27, 2014)

821ent said:


> After patiently waiting... TOUCHDOWNNNNNN!!!!


Yay! Can you give us an idea of how long is customs and all that? I dare to hope!


----------



## malicifice (Mar 27, 2014)

I know right!


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 27, 2014)

With ZERO movement for me on tracking I realllllllllly dare to dream hahaha

At some point I am going to have to stop shamefully running to check my mail.... some point


----------



## malicifice (Mar 27, 2014)

Me too. Nothing today in my box, no updates. This is a long 21 day's.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 27, 2014)

It will come stay patient y'all. Ordered the day of the promo and was clueless like everyone else but i knew it would come. I thought by Saturday but it came earlier.


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 27, 2014)

821ent said:


> It will come stay patient y'all. Ordered the day of the promo and was clueless like everyone else but i knew it would come. I thought by Saturday but it came earlier.


How long in customs did you package sit?


Well no tude order today but my Nirvana order did. So there is that.


----------



## malicifice (Mar 27, 2014)

Well at least I got some movement today,


Processed through USPS Sort FacilityLOS ANGELES, CA 90052March 27, 2014 6:58 pmProcessed Through Sort FacilityISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)March 12, 2014 12:36 pmOrigin Post is Preparing Shipment
Hope they are ok......


----------



## Aristocat (Mar 27, 2014)

Dude I hope they are as well!!! 

I have no movement mine are still sitting. I am trying not to check the tracking too much because it makes me crazy.

I am hoping you get your full order!!! Let us know!


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 28, 2014)

nice! I hope ur full order makes it to you safely.. my is still sitting at isc la.. no change, no updates, nada...


----------



## malicifice (Mar 28, 2014)

It's in town this morning.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got confirmation today that my reship has already been dispatched. Same day as the order was placed, which is crazy fast considering it took 3 days the first time. Jodie assured me that they would replace as many of the birthday promos as they could, and if they were not in stock they would replace them with something of equal value. 

"Hi ThereThanks for that. We are issuing a reship for you.

Please be aware that the freebies and / monthly promo may change due to stock availability. We will try to keep these the same or as close to the original item as possible, but sometimes this is out of our control. However, we will substitute all items.

The souvenir seeds may also be removed from their original breeders pack. This is to help ensure the safe arrival of your order.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused."

Damn good customer service if you ask me. Now i just need my beans to actually make it to me lol


----------



## PCSPAZ (Mar 28, 2014)

Mail came today and......

Green Tape, Letter from customs and random item is all I got 
Here is my time line...
March 28, 2014 Delivered	
March 28, 2014 Out for Delivery LITTLETON, CO
March 28, 2014 Sorting Complete LITTLETON, CO
March 28, 2014 Arrival at Unit LITTLETON, CO
March 27, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility	DENVER, CO
March 27, 2014 Processed through USPS Sort Facility	DENVER, CO 
March 26, 2014 Depart USPS Sort Facility	LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 
March 26, 2014 Processed through USPS Sort Facility	LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 
February 27, 2014 Processed Through Sort Facility ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 
-Order placed February 23

Fingers crossed that the b-day order from 3/7 will make it through but it is not looking to good. Still at ISC as of 3/11


----------



## malicifice (Mar 28, 2014)

same for me, I will keep all posted on how my reship goes. Just sent the email out.
BALL'S!!!


----------



## Winddow (Mar 30, 2014)

My reship passed through the LA ISC last night and only stayed there for two days! Finally... Says they sent it this time as "registered mail" instead of international first class. Birthday orders are still sitting in the ISC since the 12th and 18th and now my Venom Og's from Rare Dankness are out of stock ): bummer


----------



## wicked og (Mar 30, 2014)

I still don't have an update since the 12


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have noticed from these forums that you always read threads about peoples beans getting snagged because obviously some people feel the need to tell everyone about their disatisfaction and rant a little. Every now and again you get someone who is a little over excited and makes a thread letting the world know their beans got through. The negative threads far outweigh the positive ones so it is always going to look like majority get snagged when in reality only a small portion really do...


----------



## desolation88 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know where you're locared, but my bean order went through the chicago isc, first round of order took almost 2 weeks to get to me, then once I spoke with em they get the reship on the way and it came through no problem in 6 days

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## OldPork (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been keeping up with orders getting seized in Chicago. It really seems to me that once an order gets seized, CHI customs adds the receiving address to a BOLO (Be on the Lookout ) list. So any subsequent orders to that address will get pulled and examined. It's the only explanation as to why people are reporting things like 8 of 8 orders getting jacked. Once your order gets seized you really need to ship to the address of a friend and preferably a friend on the east coast whose orders come through NYC ISC.


----------



## budsgalore (Apr 1, 2014)

Ordered mine on March 20th...arrived at Chicago ISC on the 27th and departed the same day. My package was in the mailbox yesterday in perfect condition. I'm very happy.

Edit: I didn't buy the guarantee or socks or any dumb shit like that either.


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 7, 2014)

My shit got green taped too.... had been sitting at isc since 3/13. Then it finally arrived with green tape and some stupid ass letter and most importantly, no beans. I didn't pay for the guarantee this time due to people saying they never buy it and they have never had problems. Well, lesson learned always get the guarantee. At least that way you can get a reship and try your luck again, or simply get a refund.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 8, 2014)

merlinOne said:


> My shit got green taped too.... had been sitting at isc since 3/13. Then it finally arrived with green tape and some stupid ass letter and most importantly, no beans. I didn't pay for the guarantee this time due to people saying they never buy it and they have never had problems. Well, lesson learned always get the guarantee. At least that way you can get a reship and try your luck again, or simply get a refund.


Sorry to hear that, I alway's go with the guarantee. It's only 10 buck's. I know that feeling my last order got picked up at ICS, hopefully this time I get it.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 8, 2014)

What's everyone else's who got picked up this last time's status? I finally got my reship but it's sitting in LA again, 2 day's now.


----------



## travisw (Apr 8, 2014)

Processed Through Sort FacilityISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)April 2, 2014 10:17 pm


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 9, 2014)

merlinOne said:


> My shit got green taped too.... had been sitting at isc since 3/13. Then it finally arrived with green tape and some stupid ass letter and most importantly, no beans. I didn't pay for the guarantee this time due to people saying they never buy it and they have never had problems. Well, lesson learned always get the guarantee. At least that way you can get a reship and try your luck again, or simply get a refund.


Question, do they continue to ship until seeds arrive (when you pay for guarantee)....or they retry once and say fuck it?


----------



## malicifice (Apr 9, 2014)

They ship over and over till you get it or you decide to get a refund. I've ordered from attitude a bunch of times and they always do you right.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 9, 2014)

travisw said:


> Processed Through Sort FacilityISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)April 2, 2014 10:17 pm


And you haven't got any updates either? I just dropped some bag seed into wet paper towel's just in case. I need to get something going or I'm going to run out. I hope I'm just being impatient, shit suck's though. It's weird are they just random search's or what. Even my update was weird I checked it on Monday morning and nothing, the next day it said it was processed sunday night. 48 hour's after it was already in LA I finally got an update? Shit dick's!


----------



## travisw (Apr 9, 2014)

malicifice said:


> And you haven't got any updates either? I just dropped some bag seed into wet paper towel's just in case. I need to get something going or I'm going to run out. I hope I'm just being impatient, shit suck's though. It's weird are they just random search's or what. Even my update was weird I checked it on Monday morning and nothing, the next day it said it was processed sunday night. 48 hour's after it was already in LA I finally got an update? Shit dick's!


Yeah no updates for me. They mailed my reship on the 29th of last month and I'm back in customs hell. I got some clones a few days ago because I fear I'm looking at a third reship.

It sucks because I ordered for 4 years and everything came in at New York, now that they come in at Los Angeles I can't catch a fucking break.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 9, 2014)

travisw said:


> Yeah no updates for me. They mailed my reship on the 29th of last month and I'm back in customs hell. I got some clones a few days ago because I fear I'm looking at a third reship.
> 
> It sucks because I ordered for 4 years and everything came in at New York, now that they come in at Los Angeles I can't catch a fucking break.


Same here, this is the first time trough LA every thing else was New York. I know I don't get it, there's other's going through LA no problem.


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 9, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Sorry to hear that, I alway's go with the guarantee. It's only 10 buck's. I know that feeling my last order got picked up at ICS, hopefully this time I get it.


Thanks man, yeah i usually get the guaranteed shipping. This was the first time i didn't and the first time i get snagged (hopefully the last). Good luck to you man, I'm hoping your beans get to you this time.


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 9, 2014)

smokajoe said:


> Question, do they continue to ship until seeds arrive (when you pay for guarantee)....or they retry once and say fuck it?


As malicifice said, they continue to reship unless you request a refund instead. They have great customer service which is good especially when you're pissed about getting your beans stolen by customs.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 9, 2014)

merlinOne said:


> As malicifice said, they continue to reship unless you request a refund instead. They have great customer service which is good especially when you're pissed about getting your beans stolen by customs.


Attitude is the best! I'm going to try for a 3rd time if I don't get them then I'll get a refund a try somewhere else. It's really not their fault they don't get through sometimes. I haven't seen anybody else with offer's like they have. I get a 5 pack of femmed pineapple express every time I order for around $50. Other sites it's $75. They are a 5 star company IMO.


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 10, 2014)

malicifice said:


> They ship over and over till you get it or you decide to get a refund. I've ordered from attitude a bunch of times and they always do you right.


perfect, do thy ship the promos too? My attitude bday promo was taken too, waiting for reply!


----------



## malicifice (Apr 10, 2014)

yeah they do everything that is still in stock, if not they will match it with something equal.


----------



## Colorado4Life (Apr 10, 2014)

Updates for anyone? Someone that I know has been waiting 3 weeks. Sitting in ISC LA.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol, I'm not checking today. My reship is still sitting in LA when I checked last night.


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Apr 11, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of people having customs seizure issues from Attitude. I don't know why they come up with another stealth shipping method. Candles would work great. Attitude could get a drill press, buy or either make economy candles, drill out about 4 inches deep from the bottom of a candle that was 7 inches long, using a drill bit that was ½ inch thick and use candles that were 3 inches thick.


This way they could roll original breeder packs like a scroll, then insert them into the bored candle, then insert a ½ inch thick cork stopper that was tight about 1” further in than the bottom of the candle, and pour hot wax over the cork stopper to cover up the hole, then buff polish lightly to cover up any trace that a hole was there. They then could ship out sets of 3 candles where only 1 candle contained the seed packs scrolled up inside the candle. A lot more orders would get thru. Customs would have to destroy the candles just to look inside them.


This is just an idea. A method needs to be used where Customs has to ruin something that appears like merchandise , but yet relatively inexpensive to ship in a stealth manner.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm still in isc since March 31. Pretty sure I'm screwed. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I'm still in isc since March 31. Pretty sure I'm screwed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Is this the first time through or are you on a reship?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Is this the first time through or are you on a reship?


1st time.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 11, 2014)

You're right around 10 day's, could still happen. I think the first time it was around 14 days from UK to green taped letter. No activity in tracking until the last day when it was in town.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Apr 11, 2014)

mine still sitting in LA since march 12th. What I wanted is out of stock so I think I will just get a refund and go elsewhere.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm with you on that Herd. I'm going to pay the 20 buck's extra for the same thing from Herbies I guess. Just got to talk my wife into letting me do it before I get a refund credited back.


----------



## PCSPAZ (Apr 14, 2014)

Update on my tude orders. 
My b-day promo from March 7 is still at ISC as of the 11th of march. (27 bus. days from order, 25 at ISC) 

The order I had from Feb 23 that was seized, arrived with green tape on Friday March 28th. (25 business days from)
Attitude reshipped pretty quick, on april 1 and that shipment arrived today april 14 (10 business days from reship)
The reshipment arrived with exactly what I originally ordered.

Attitude is making good on the guarantee if you opt for it and my only complaint so far is with the ISC in LA.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 14, 2014)

Shit my bad PCSPAZ. What I meant to say was right on!!! I'm glad you finally got them and I hope your Bday promo is right behind! Okay now,did you get update's from ISC or did they leave you in the dark till it arrived? If so how long did it sit in LA again this time?


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ordered my seeds on 4/7/14; got them today


----------



## PCSPAZ (Apr 15, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Shit my bad PCSPAZ. What I meant to say was right on!!! I'm glad you finally got them and I hope your Bday promo is right behind! Okay now,did you get update's from ISC or did they leave you in the dark till it arrived? If so how long did it sit in LA again this time?


There was no tracking info on the re-shipment, was in the dark aside from I knew the order had been dispatched.
I would guess 3 or 4 days at ISC for the re-ship.


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 15, 2014)

Always use attitude for all seeds and have had great luck.I always buy guaranteed shipping(I just like the t-shirts)and have never had a problem.My seeds arived in about 2 weeks every time.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Got one of my orders from the bday promo reshipped. Came in about 9 days and no letter or green tape. They gave me my original order including the bday freebies. My other order is still sitting in ISC LA since March 16th. I'm working on getting that one reshipped too


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mines still in isc, since the 31st of last month, gonna email next week if they don't show

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 17, 2014)

bobvilla777 said:


> Got one of my orders from the bday promo reshipped. Came in about 9 days and no letter or green tape. They gave me my original order including the bday freebies. My other order is still sitting in ISC LA since March 16th. I'm working on getting that one reshipped too


Did you track this order, did it go back through LA the second time?
Way to go, that's good shit either way! Have a blast with those bud!


----------



## travisw (Apr 17, 2014)

My reship has been stuck since the 2nd. I assume it was snagged again so I emailed the post office asking how long it takes for a package to clear customs. I received the following:

"Although items differ it is usually about a week wait to go through customs but can be up to a month. I tracked some of the other packages that were on that plane and most of them are still in customs as well. As soon as it clears customs we will get it straight to you."

I'm back waiting for the 21 business day clock to tick down with the tude.

On a positive note, I grabbed some clones from the dispensary. I had forgotten how quick these things grow.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 18, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Did you track this order, did it go back through LA the second time?
> Way to go, that's good shit either way! Have a blast with those bud!


They went through isc LA again. I was thoroughly shocked at how quickly it got out of customs. I'm convinced that the problem was the stealth option I chose the first time as it didn't appear to be stealthy enough for the amount of seeds I ordered. But thanks man! Can't wait to get everything up and running, it's been awhile for me.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 21, 2014)

Mine just got passed through cockstoms maybe tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mine got snagged. Funny this is they came rubber banded.with an order from tssc. And in that package i got all my seeds. So i dunno whats up with attitude, but not the greatest first experience. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 21, 2014)

Are you going to get a reship again?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Are you going to get a reship again?


Ya ill try one more. And im gonna ask to change the slealth method. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine are in town I'll have the package by this afternoon so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## malicifice (Apr 22, 2014)

Damn that's 2/2. Green taped document envelope. Don't know if I'm going to try again or not. I probably will, depends if I get my other order soon.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Damn that's 2/2. Green taped document envelope. Don't know if I'm going to try again or not. I probably will, depends if I get my other order soon.


They really need to figure out their shit. Ive never had any problems with orders from worldwide. And two came through at the same time as this one that got taped from attitude and you dont even have to buy stealth shipping from worldwide. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, I guess I kind of expected it taking as long as it did.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Yeah, I guess I kind of expected it taking as long as it did.


I have been emailing attitude for 3 days now with no response. I wonder what thats about. I honestly heard good things about their customer service but this.is starting to get rediculous. It seems more of their packages are getting snagged than not and they dont seem to care enough to change shipping methods...if and when i do get my order, it will probably be the last time from attitude, ive just had better luck with every other seedbank.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## travisw (Apr 23, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I have been emailing attitude for 3 days now with no response. I wonder what thats about. I honestly heard good things about their customer service but this.is starting to get rediculous. It seems more of their packages are getting snagged than not and they dont seem to care enough to change shipping methods...if and when i do get my order, it will probably be the last time from attitude, ive just had better luck with every other seedbank.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Have you tried emailing the sales department directly? I was getting ignored by the salty old hags running the [email protected] email, but got a quick response when I emailed Jodie in sales.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

travisw said:


> Have you tried emailing the sales department directly? I was getting ignored by the salty old hags running the [email protected] email, but got a quick response when I emailed Jodie in sales.


Ive tried @ info and @ sales. Does jodie have a direct email?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## travisw (Apr 23, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ive tried @ info and @ sales. Does jodie have a direct email?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Sorry to hear that. Jodie responds to all the emails I send to sales, I don't have a direct email. 

It is a sad fucking day when the biggest seed bank in the world stops giving a shit about its customers. 

I don't know who I'll use now. Good luck with Attitude.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

travisw said:


> Sorry to hear that. Jodie responds to all the emails I send to sales, I don't have a direct email.
> 
> It is a sad fucking day when the biggest seed bank in the world stops giving a shit about its customers.
> 
> I don't know who I'll use now. Good luck with Attitude.


Tssc ive never failed to get an order through. And you dont have to pay for shipping twice to get the guarantee. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 23, 2014)

travisw said:


> Sorry to hear that. Jodie responds to all the emails I send to sales, I don't have a direct email.
> 
> It is a sad fucking day when the biggest seed bank in the world stops giving a shit about its customers.
> 
> I don't know who I'll use now. Good luck with Attitude.


Try herbies. Im waiting on one from them right now. Little bit more in price then the tude but you still get a guarantee and free seeds. They have a decent selection too.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

travisw said:


> Sorry to hear that. Jodie responds to all the emails I send to sales, I don't have a direct email.
> 
> It is a sad fucking day when the biggest seed bank in the world stops giving a shit about its customers.
> 
> I don't know who I'll use now. Good luck with Attitude.


Just heard back from simona. Well get this moving hopefully. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 23, 2014)

Got me worried a little as I haven't heard back from them either.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

It seems like they might be flooded right now with emails from people with seized orders. It seems to be happening more often than not the past couple months

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm kind of glad maybe they will get a better system down or figure something else out. They could always say, "fuck you yankee blue jean's" and not sell them to us anymore.
It suck's cause this last time they gave me more free bean's then my last order.


----------



## jerryvedder (Apr 23, 2014)

I placed my order on 4-12 and received it on 4-20. I did the shirt and beans in original packets..I live in the northeast.
Most of the beans sprouted in 24 hours. Waiting on the Vanilla kush.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice did you go through NY? Seems to fly through there.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 23, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I'm kind of glad maybe they will get a better system down or figure something else out. They could always say, "fuck you yankee blue jean's" and not sell them to us anymore.


I was scared they where going to decide to do that months ago, yay tude for not giving up. Respect.


----------



## jerryvedder (Apr 23, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Nice did you go through NY? Seems to fly through there.


(~);}.....yes


----------



## malicifice (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish west coast would go back through new York, never a problem.


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 24, 2014)

Whatsup everyone. I hope all of you waiting for emails got a reply by now. I know i'm late to post this but the customer service dept was closed from 4-18 to 4-21 so that's why there was a delay. I was waiting for an email reply for days as well, then i saw the notice on their homepage. Got my reply 4-22.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a reply and reship within 12 hour's LOL alright!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Good to know thanks

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 25, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I got a reply and reship within 12 hour's LOL alright!


Good luck this time around bud. My new order just got shipped. I paid for the guarantee this time. (I should have done that last time too..) cool thing is they replaced almost all of my items from my last order. I had to use a new address tho because i had a herbies order get snagged as well. So i think maybe they flag addresses....just my theory.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2014)

merlinOne said:


> Good luck this time around bud. My new order just got shipped. I paid for the guarantee this time. (I should have done that last time too..) cool thing is they replaced almost all of my items from my last order. I had to use a new address tho because i had a herbies order get snagged as well. So i think maybe they flag addresses....just my theory.


Definitely not on the address because I got 2 orders through worldwide at the same time i got this one snagged from attitude

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 25, 2014)

merlinOne said:


> Good luck this time around bud. My new order just got shipped. I paid for the guarantee this time. (I should have done that last time too..) cool thing is they replaced almost all of my items from my last order. I had to use a new address tho because i had a herbies order get snagged as well. So i think maybe they flag addresses....just my theory.


Thank's a lot! Did they replace them for free? I don't think it is address my herbies did make it, where did your herbies go though? I couldn't tell where mine came in at, herbies sent it regular mail so I couldn't track it.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Definitely not on the address because I got 2 orders through worldwide at the same time i got this one snagged from attitude
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


TSSC seems cool but they are so damn expensive. For 3 seed's I can get a pack of 5 of the same from attitude. Attitude is the exception when it comes to price, most of the other banks are all in line with each other.


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 25, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Thank's a lot! Did they replace them for free? I don't think it is address my herbies did make it, where did your herbies go though? I couldn't tell where mine came in at, herbies sent it regular mail so I couldn't track it.


Yeah, replaced them for free, not all the freebies, but all the beans i had originally paid for got replaced. And herbies sent my order the same way, with no tracking number so i'm not sure which ISC location it went to.. my replacement herbies order came in fast, it took less than a week.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2014)

malicifice said:


> TSSC seems cool but they are so damn expensive. For 3 seed's I can get a pack of 5 of the same from attitude. Attitude is the exception when it comes to price, most of the other banks are all in line with each other.


I agree i just kind of am willing to pay a dollar or 2 extra on 16+ dollar seeds to not have to deal with the hassle of customs bs and reships. Also if you want the guarantee from attitude you have to pay for it and shipping which ends up costing about 15 to 20 bucks more on shipping than tssc which should be factored in i think. And tssc shipping comes with a guarantee. So i mean they may have cheaper prices by a tiny bit but they get you in shipping unless youre ordering a ton of seeds.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## merlinOne (Apr 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Definitely not on the address because I got 2 orders through worldwide at the same time i got this one snagged from attitude
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Cool man, how are the freebies from worldwide? If i don't get my order this time from tude, i'm just gonna get a refund and order from tssc.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2014)

merlinOne said:


> Cool man, how are the freebies from worldwide? If i don't get my order this time from tude, i'm just gonna get a refund and order from tssc.


They were doing kannabia when i ordered. Got a couple bcn diesel fems and speedy gonzales auto i just threw outside. All my seeds so far have popped so 100% germ rate atm. Stoked on the diesel it a black domina diesel cross that sounds and looks pretty cool on paper/pictures.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I agree i just kind of am willing to pay a dollar or 2 extra on 16+ dollar seeds to not have to deal with the hassle of customs bs and reships. Also if you want the guarantee from attitude you have to pay for it and shipping which ends up costing about 15 to 20 bucks more on shipping than tssc which should be factored in i think. And tssc shipping comes with a guarantee. So i mean they may have cheaper prices by a tiny bit but they get you in shipping unless youre ordering a ton of seeds.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Exactly!
Come to think of it I mostly order from them when they have those big give away's. WTF Kmog LOL, I think you just turned me away from attitude!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Exactly!
> Come to think of it I mostly order from them when they have those big give away's. WTF Kmog LOL, I think you just turned me away from attitude!


I ordered from them for all the freebies they were offering last month. But still have yet to get an order through. I was excited about the lower prices until i got to the shipping options and realized i had to pay for shipping twice if i wanted their guarantee. And as i was ordering just a pack of seeds the 15 gbp difference in shipping probably wouldve made it cheaper to just initially go with tssc and paid the extra 8 pounds on the seed pack.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tayter1026 (Apr 26, 2014)

ben grey said:


> what is the green tape ??


Green tape is customs confiscating the seeds. My order just arrived to the US safe and sound from attitude total time...9 days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 26, 2014)

Tayter1026 said:


> Green tape is customs confiscating the seeds. My order just arrived to the US safe and sound from attitude total time...9 days.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


What customs did it go through


----------



## malicifice (Apr 26, 2014)

ben grey said:


> what is the green tape ??


When customs opens your package they re seal it with a "green" colored tape and it means unless your stuff was hidden really well it's gone.


----------



## Tayter1026 (Apr 26, 2014)

malicifice said:


> What customs did it go through


New york/kennedy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tayter1026 (Apr 27, 2014)

ben grey said:


> ok thanks, do u get in any more trouble or do they just confiscate it? i want to order some to australia


Depends, from what I've read on this board some people just get green tape/letter saying the items were confiscated...and apparently others get followed up with by law enforcement.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Do they still send the package if you have no other merchandise with the seeds? I am wondering what happens to the packages that get discovered whom have no shirt, mug or whatever in it? Will the package remain in ISC? Can anyone else verify what they do if they snag seeds but theres no merchandise to send with it? I would assume if they snagged the seeds then theres nothing left for them to "send"?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Do they still send the package if you have no other merchandise with the seeds? I am wondering what happens to the packages that get discovered whom have no shirt, mug or whatever in it? Will the package remain in ISC? Can anyone else verify what they do if they snag seeds but theres no merchandise to send with it? I would assume if they snagged the seeds then theres nothing left for them to "send"?


You just get the package and a note in this type of situation 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You just get the package and a note in this type of situation
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Thank you. I have 2 packages that I ordered no merchandise with, just the guarantee thats been sitting there since the 24th. Im unsure if thats too soon to worry or not. However the last couple years I been ordering it seems they fly threw a day or so after...


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 27, 2014)

Im reading alot of people stating their packages get stuck and never leave ISC? Why would they refuse to let the package move on, even if they confiscated something?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2014)

ben grey said:


> okay thanks, at least mine were ordered to a mates house haha... i also just ordered from TSSC, does anyone know if this is a good company?


Ive never had an order not make it through from worldwide. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

Still sitting in ISC....this doesnt look good  4 straight days now. I wonder if Attitude will refund if it does not arrive?


----------



## doogey420 (Apr 28, 2014)

Placed an order with Attitude on the 4th of this month with tracking T-Shirt. After six business days of my tracking number not working I then emailed. They gave me a new tracking number that through royal mail said it made it to U.S. posted on 04/06/14. Mind I checked this new tracking number right after I received it. Now, USPS says it was processed through ISC Chicago on 04/09/14 and still does today. How did they change my tracking number when my original tracking number that did not work was supposed to be dispatched on the 04/05/14. Remember my new tracking number says it made it to the U.S. on 04/06/14. Does customs have my order and should I have at least got a letter by now?


----------



## malicifice (Apr 28, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Still sitting in ISC....this doesnt look good  4 straight days now. I wonder if Attitude will refund if it does not arrive?


LOL it's only been 2 day's Bro! They dont count weekends. Have faith good things are coming your way! If you pay for the guarantee they will reship it to you, over and over and over and over till you ask for the refund.


ben grey said:


> ok thanks, do u get in any more trouble or do they just confiscate it? i want to order some to australia


I don't know about aussie depends on how your country's weed laws are. Here, no. Unless your mailing pounds your just a little fish.


Tayter1026 said:


> Depends, from what I've read on this board some people just get green tape/letter saying the items were confiscated...and apparently others get followed up with by law enforcement.


Rubish! Maybe in an illegal state.
Someone is tuggin your pecker!


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 28, 2014)

I ordered my seeds from attitude on the 22nd for the 4/20 promo. They shipped out the next day 3 days later they were in america. They moved through chicago over the weekend, hope everythings is intact since chi is usually where they get snagged it seems, so i should be getting my package today tomorrow if they are jerking off today...

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 28, 2014)

LOL


----------



## malicifice (Apr 28, 2014)

a lot of free autos right now, if your into them.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dunno why it quoted instead of editing 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So second order just hit isc in la at 11 pm saturday hopefully well be good this time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (Apr 28, 2014)

Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I ordered my seeds from attitude on the 22nd for the 4/20 promo. They shipped out the next day 3 days later they were in america. They moved through chicago over the weekend, hope everythings is intact since chi is usually where they get snagged it seems, so i should be getting my package today tomorrow if they are jerking off today...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


sounds as if you got lucky, I have 2 orders that were ordered way before the 22nd STILL sitting in ISC in Chicago....wtf!? They STILL say Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 2:45 pm on April 24, 2014. did yours actually leave ISC or are they still being "processed"?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 28, 2014)

It left my local sort facility at 2:30 this morn, like i said it only stayed in chicago for 24 hrs tops so i must have gotten lucky

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> It left my local sort facility at 2:30 this morn, like i said it only stayed in chicago for 24 hrs tops so i must have gotten lucky
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


Jesus Christ! What method did you use? I chose the guarantee no-merchandise method...looks like im fucked lol.....


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn, you might have had yours snagged. I chose the hrmp bag option cus i wanted the breeders packs and had a pretty large order. Plus the bag sounded better than at shirt. 
Says it is out for delivery so should get my package by the end of work

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2014)

I honestly have a bad feeling about posting about their shipping options lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is the first time in 2 years I had any problems...looks like I may have to make my own seeds from now on....this is fucked


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

I wonder if I can do a backcharge on my CC in the case they dont arrive? I dont even want a resend......


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> I wonder if I can do a backcharge on my CC in the case they dont arrive? I dont even want a resend......


Ya they will issue a refund if you paid for the guarentee. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zdm (Apr 28, 2014)

i got fucked ordering from attitude. pretty pissed right now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 28, 2014)

Hmm, they seem kinda hit and miss. I am pretty happy with my order, got the freebies I was worried were gone and all the seeds were intact. Would be nice if the hemp bag was a little less feminine but I am sure I can give it to someone.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 28, 2014)

zdm said:


> i got fucked ordering from attitude. pretty pissed right now.


I just checked my attitude order history man and over the span of 2 years I placed 14 orders..ALL made it except one that was lost during Hurricane Sandy which was replaced with no problem! These 2 orders would of make 16! BUT it looks as if they are gone ....I hate to say it man but we may have to stay away from the tude!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 28, 2014)

Tayter1026 said:


> Depends, from what I've read on this board some people just get green tape/letter saying the items were confiscated...and apparently others get followed up with by law enforcement.


 show me a legit post where someone had a visit from law enforcement because a snagged order of seeds!

I have yet to see that, for 1 when put into the they are souvenirs & not considered contraband untill reaching destination countries customs at which time if IF they take them they tap it and send on the remaining package.

So do you think they would send the law to your house when 1.you never received anything illegal due to confiscation.

2.never being in possession of said item you can deny even knowing what it is they are talking about.

3. Do you realize the amount of things being seized each day and the resources it would take to write down and flag every single seed order found and then to contact whatever local law agency that is in the receiving town?

people get caught because of telling people,showing people,mad Gf's or plain stupidity I.E. improper odor control,stealing elec etc.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 29, 2014)

LMAO! STILL in ISC....fuck this, they better give me a refund after the 21 days. Im half tempted to call my credit card company right now and do a backcharge


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 29, 2014)

ben grey said:


> Does the credit card company say anything about u buying seeds? or is it none of their business and they cant say or do shit?


I could honestly care less, I did not receive the shirts I paid for....


----------



## doogey420 (Apr 29, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> sounds as if you got lucky, I have 2 orders that were ordered way before the 22nd STILL sitting in ISC in Chicago....wtf!? They STILL say Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 2:45 pm on April 24, 2014. did yours actually leave ISC or are they still being "processed"?


Did you have the T shirt? Check out my post on page 10


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 29, 2014)

doogey420 said:


> Did you have the T shirt? Check out my post on page 10





doogey420 said:


> Placed an order with Attitude on the 4th of this month with tracking T-Shirt. After six business days of my tracking number not working I then emailed. They gave me a new tracking number that through royal mail said it made it to U.S. posted on 04/06/14. Mind I checked this new tracking number right after I received it. Now, USPS says it was processed through ISC Chicago on 04/09/14 and still does today. How did they change my tracking number when my original tracking number that did not work was supposed to be dispatched on the 04/05/14. Remember my new tracking number says it made it to the U.S. on 04/06/14. Does customs have my order and should I have at least got a letter by now?


I did not have a shirt. I ordered with the guarantee but no merchandise. Fuck it man. I dont even want a resend. The 21 days will be damn near end of May...well 21 BUSINESS DAYS that is. Even if they did do a resend I wont get them intime for the outdoor season. I basically told attitude if they cannot refund my order after 21 days to keep the $$ as a donation. Im not going to freak out over 150 bux when I had so many good experiences with them in the past. I have a plethora of seeds still saved anyways. Fuck it lol.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 29, 2014)

LOL Right on JJ05! You went from pissed to fuck it in a couple posts! Plus you used the word "plethora" to describe your seed supply.
Fuckin Nice! You made my morning bro!


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 29, 2014)

malicifice said:


> LOL Right on JJ05! You went from pissed to fuck it in a couple posts! Plus you used the word "plethora" to describe your seed supply.
> Fuckin Nice! You made my morning bro!



Haha when I say plethora! Im not lying lmao, check it! Im so back logged! I should start using some!! I plan on using my g13 labs blueberry gums and Blue OGS bc their about 2 years old since I ordered them.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 29, 2014)

In the pill bottle is 2 packs of Electric Grape Punch and 2 packs of 3 x Purple by Snow High! Plus I leave for Colorado next tuesday night to hike in the mountains with my father and see Shpongle. How can I let a measly 150 bux get me down. Like I said, all the past experiences I had with Attitude were GREAT! Fuck it ya know?


----------



## malicifice (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow that look's like Halloween night when your a kid and you check out all your candy!
Dude those rectangle g13 tins are fucking awesome, they kind of look like dog tags. I have the round ones they send out.
Sweet! Well shit your covered. Have fun with your dad and you guys be safe.


----------



## JJ05 (Apr 29, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Wow that look's like Halloween night when your a kid and you check out all your candy!
> Dude those rectangle g13 tins are fucking awesome, they kind of look like dog tags. I have the round ones they send out.
> Sweet! Well shit your covered. Have fun with your dad and you guys be safe.


I too have an old school round one! I also have 2 of these old school g13 lab shirts!!! It just sucks bc I was looking forward to running some purple kush autos and I also had 2 single Secret Valley Purple Pineberries on the way..which makes me think, why the fuck did I order 2 single feminized purple pineberries when I have a 5 pack of the regular ones still here waiting to be ran lol? Wtf is the matter with me lmao! And why the hell did I order purple kush autos when I have Electric Grape Punch (Grape Krush F2 male x Purple Urkel) and 3 x Purple (Grape Ape x Purple Urkel x Grape Krush F2male) I feel silly now haha. ANYWAYS! Thanks dude! I am sure it will be a magical time for my father and I!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Any way to tell what the next monthly promo for Attitude will be, or do you just have to wait it out? 

Their current freebies suck balls.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 30, 2014)

If you have an account with them look in your account area for the newsletter, pretty sure that has the upcoming promos in it.

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## taipanspunk (May 1, 2014)

march bday order... seized
bday 1st reship... seized
bday 2nd reship... ???
420 order... still at isc la looks like another seize

its funny all 3 orders arrived on a thursday night... you think customs works harder on thursdays? lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2014)

taipanspunk said:


> march bday order... seized
> bday 1st reship... seized
> bday 2nd reship... ???
> 420 order... still at isc la looks like another seize
> ...


Mines been in there since the 26th so its been a week, still hopeful. So you have 2 orders in isc right now?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## natro.hydro (May 1, 2014)

Damn dude that is whack... Should have them route it across the canadian border or something. I read about hella packages getting seized at Chicago but I have been lucky, my state is not exactly on the radar for pot though...


----------



## taipanspunk (May 1, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Mines been in there since the 26th so its been a week, still hopeful. So you have 2 orders in isc right now?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


currently one order which is the 420 promo... other orders with reships on bdays were seized. the third reship im told is by regular mail (not sure if itll go through isc la) im also told that my order AND all the promo seeds were included (not replaced with other seeds). hopefully it'll make it through this time... this is very odd in the 6 years with attitude i never bought guaranty shipping - but this time i got a funny vibe to do it... luckily i did. 

on a side note customs ppl are also really dumb. with the included letters one of them misspelled my name, and the other letter also had my name misspelled and address misspelled....


----------



## travisw (May 1, 2014)

I have had that 420 promo seized twice now. I asked them not to reship it again, but they did anyway. Mine is coming regular mail too. I'm have no idea how long this might take, or what magic will allow it to avoid interception a third time.

It sucks, but I have to swear off the Tude, unless I move to another part of the country. I can't deal with 3 month waits to get new gear.


----------



## malicifice (May 1, 2014)

travisw said:


> I have had that 420 promo seized twice now. I asked them not to reship it again, but they did anyway. Mine is coming regular mail too. I'm have no idea how long this might take, or what magic will allow it to avoid interception a third time.
> 
> It sucks, but I have to swear off the Tude, unless I move to another part of the country. I can't deal with 3 month waits to get new gear.


I feel for you man. What's fucked is they reshipped it anyway after you asked not to. Did they say why they were reshipping again and did they give you a tracking number?


----------



## travisw (May 1, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I feel for you man. What's fucked is they reshipped it anyway after you asked not to. Did they say why they were reshipping again and did they give you a tracking number?


After the 2nd order sat in customs for 3 weeks I emailed them and asked about a third shipment vs a refund. Jodie told me that as long as I was willing to sign for the third package they didn't foresee that I would have any problems getting my order intact.

I received an email from Simona saying that my next order would be sent regular mail. Since I would be unable to track the package, I emailed asking for a refund.

The next thing I got was an order dispatched notice. They haven't responded to my emails for the last couple of days. At this point, I don't know what to do.


----------



## malicifice (May 1, 2014)

I


travisw said:


> After the 2nd order sat in customs for 3 weeks I emailed them and asked about a third shipment vs a refund. Jodie told me that as long as I was willing to sign for the third package they didn't foresee that I would have any problems getting my order intact.
> 
> I received an email from Simona saying that my next order would be sent regular mail. Since I would be unable to track the package, I emailed asking for a refund.
> 
> The next thing I got was an order dispatched notice. They haven't responded to my emails for the last couple of days. At this point, I don't know what to do.


They told me the same thing last time that it wouldn't be tracked and I would have to sign for it. Next day I get a tracking number, 2 weeks later mail man is at the door to have me sign my confiscated mail. I tracked it all the way to my house. On a plus note herbies was shipped standard mail, no tracking, like your getting now, it showed up no problem. I hope this new shipping work's out for you travis and it trickles down to the rest of us. I kind of want this done and over so I can move on to different stuff anyway but my wife wont let me order any more till I get this resolved as my refund money would be my ordering money.


----------



## taipanspunk (May 1, 2014)

...you know after all these reships; with all these seeds; and cool calmness of email responses from the staff - I have to wonder if the new seeds we get are "grade B" seeds. im probably trippin, but has anyone else wondered the same?


----------



## malicifice (May 2, 2014)

LOL, nope your trippin!
I couldn't see why they would even stock b grade seeds. Especially not for situations like this.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2014)

Hold on now... Me thinks I smell a scandal afoot! Wait a second....


Nope just my weed, if anything yiu would think they would give you skme elite genetics out of the stash of dank genetics they prob have tucked away in a cryo freeze lol

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (May 2, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Hold on now... Me thinks I smell a scandal afoot! Wait a second....
> 
> 
> Nope just my weed, if anything yiu would think they would give you skme elite genetics out of the stash of dank genetics they prob have tucked away in a cryo freeze lol
> ...


That is what I have heard they do! On my first reship they gave me extra seeds, it looked like a bit too based on the confiscated weight.


----------



## JJ05 (May 2, 2014)

Update all. One of my packages came today, The order I placed for 3 pick and mix seeds. 2 Purple Pineberry Feminized and 1 c99, got a free Cheese Candy and Amnesia Auto XXL on April 22nd made it here with no problem! However the one package I ordered on April 20th containing my Purple Kush autos is still in ISC. I wonder if it was because I choose the breeder pack? Usually in the past I've had no problems with breeder packs, but maybe they stick out now? Makes me wonder!!!


----------



## JJ05 (May 2, 2014)

Very odd this order arrived yet was placed 2 days after the order stuck in ISC...only thing I can think of is the breeder pack may of made the packaging look bulky? I wont get into details but attitude changed their packing up. I like it alot more than in the past. However with this new packing I can see how a chunky pack may stick out, make the packaging look a little "embossed" in certain areas if you will.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2014)

I have chosen the breeders packs both times, grabted mine goes thru chi not la... i think it all just comes down to who is at isc at the time because i have tried to look for a pattern but have yet to find one. Ordered last year on 4-16 arrived 4-24, this year the 22nd and arrived by the 28th so was quicker this time around.

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (May 2, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I have chosen the breeders packs both times, grabted mine goes thru chi not la... i think it all just comes down to who is at isc at the time because i have tried to look for a pattern but have yet to find one. Ordered last year on 4-16 arrived 4-24, this year the 22nd and arrived by the 28th so was quicker this time around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


Mine go threw Chicago aswell. Now I wonder, since I called about the package and I feel its seized do you think they will remember my name on future packages? Im sure they thought "oh look this idiot is calling about his seeds we seized"


----------



## mane2008 (May 2, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I have chosen the breeders packs both times, grabted mine goes thru chi not la... i think it all just comes down to who is at isc at the time because i have tried to look for a pattern but have yet to find one. Ordered last year on 4-16 arrived 4-24, this year the 22nd and arrived by the 28th so was quicker this time around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


Same bro Ordered on the 8th and got it on the 14th lol. I avg from 6-10days from shipping which is usually the same day as i order or the day after.

Mine go through NY ISC then Jamaica NY, if it hits Chicago for me then I know its been opened and seized


----------



## TodaysHealthCare (May 3, 2014)

I really didn't need to order beans, I never order beans, I always try to skip the "pheno hunt" and find a cut of something true...After 5 years, I've acquired some great genetics...GSC forum, Blue Dream, Green Crack and Alien Rock Candy. But I recently tried Starkiller OG....and I wanted to find a killer pheno to add to my genetics library. So...Ordered on 4/17...Got to LA on the 24th...Was in customs until 5/1. Just arrived here today (5/3). I was definitely stoked that it made it through customs in a weeks time. Thought it "passed"...nope.... Green Tape. Kind of pissed....Starkiller is sold out now...LAME.


----------



## malicifice (May 3, 2014)

Well I finally got my order today!!!!!!
Third try made it through, tracked it here had to sign for it. heres the info.
May 3, 2014 , 12:03 am
Depart USPS Sort Facility
LOS ANGELES, CA 90052 
May 2, 2014 , 2:31 pm
Processed through USPS Sort Facility
LOS ANGELES, CA 90052 
April 29, 2014 , 9:10 pm
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS)


----------



## mane2008 (May 3, 2014)

TodaysHealthCare said:


> I really didn't need to order beans, I never order beans, I always try to skip the "pheno hunt" and find a cut of something true...After 5 years, I've acquired some great genetics...GSC forum, Blue Dream, Green Crack and Alien Rock Candy. But I recently tried Starkiller OG....and I wanted to find a killer pheno to add to my genetics library. So...Ordered on 4/17...Got to LA on the 24th...Was in customs until 5/1. Just arrived here today (5/3). I was definitely stoked that it made it through customs in a weeks time. Thought it "passed"...nope.... Green Tape. Kind of pissed....Starkiller is sold out now...LAME.


damn man that fucking sucks, so did you ask attitude for something different or are you going to wait for starkiller to come back


----------



## malicifice (May 3, 2014)

they replaced everything from the birthday promo, they ufo's were the only thing different those were upgraded.


----------



## travisw (May 3, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Well I finally got my order today!!!!!!
> Third try made it through, tracked it here had to sign for it. heres the info.
> May 3, 2014 , 12:03 am
> Depart USPS Sort Facility
> ...





malicifice said:


> they replaced everything from the birthday promo, they ufo's were the only thing different those were upgraded.


Congrats man! I was fucking pulling for you. I have never been this happy about seeds that weren't mine. 

I'll let you know, what, if anything, shows up at my door.


----------



## malicifice (May 3, 2014)

LOL, thank you! I'm still watching to see if you guy's get yours! I'm crossing my fingers still.


----------



## bobvilla777 (May 4, 2014)

Just wanted to come back and confirm that I got both of my orders reshipped and both had the original bday freebies and extra freebies (im assuming for me having to wait so long for them). They both came through LA again, and both made it through quickly the second time. Good customer service for the tude if you ask me. This is my first time buying seeds, and I will definitely go back when I need some more... or when they have a great deal again


----------



## mane2008 (May 4, 2014)

bobvilla777 said:


> Just wanted to come back and confirm that I got both of my orders reshipped and both had the original bday freebies and extra freebies (im assuming for me having to wait so long for them). They both came through LA again, and both made it through quickly the second time. Good customer service for the tude if you ask me. This is my first time buying seeds, and I will definitely go back when I need some more... or when they have a great deal again


awesome, grow some DANK man


----------



## travisw (May 8, 2014)

I just got my third reship from the birthday promo. All the freebies were included but no extras though. 

Interestingly enough, these came faster than any order I've made in the 5-6 years I've been using the Tude. I got a reship notice on April 30. They were in my mailbox in San Diego this afternoon, May 8th.

Thanks to all the folks who participated in this thread. It was nice to have friends to share the hassle of customs interceptions with.


----------



## malicifice (May 9, 2014)

travisw said:


> I just got my third reship from the birthday promo. All the freebies were included but no extras though.
> 
> Interestingly enough, these came faster than any order I've made in the 5-6 years I've been using the Tude. I got a reship notice on April 30. They were in my mailbox in San Diego this afternoon, May 8th.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who participated in this thread. It was nice to have friends to share the hassle of customs interceptions with.


YES!!!!!
Fuck yeah Travis! I've been checking this since I got mine to see if you got yours. Finally, right? Have fun with that stuff and keep us posted on what you get going.
Made my day!


----------



## kmog33 (May 9, 2014)

Im still waiting on mine 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (May 9, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Im still waiting on mine
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Were slowly getting them kmog! Odds are in your favor now with reships getting through. Good thoughts going your way! Were going to have to try some of these strains out side by side when we all get lined up.


----------



## flower pharm (May 10, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Mine go threw Chicago aswell. Now I wonder, since I called about the package and I feel its seized do you think they will remember my name on future packages? Im sure they thought "oh look this idiot is calling about his seeds we seized"


 doh


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2014)

I got green taped again

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## flower pharm (May 10, 2014)

sucks


----------



## malicifice (May 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I got green taped again
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Sorry bro, are you going to try again? That was the 3rd time right?


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Sorry bro, are you going to try again? That was the 3rd time right?


That was the second. I guess ill try one more time, but if this one doesnt go through im just gonna get a refund.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (May 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> That was the second. I guess ill try one more time, but if this one doesnt go through im just gonna get a refund.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Oh well there you go, I think we all got ours on the 3rd try lol. Well I'm pretty sure Travis and I were 3 times.


----------



## taipanspunk (May 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my third reship (shipped via regular mail)... I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## taipanspunk (May 12, 2014)

Wahoo!!! FINALLY!!! got my bday order on third try (via regular mail)... all bday promo seeds received, however the UFO were replaced (actually pretty happy with the substitutes)!!! 

420 Promo looks like its going into a third reship as well...


----------



## bigseand (May 13, 2014)

What city are your seeds getting seized in?


----------



## taipanspunk (May 13, 2014)

bigseand said:


> What city are your seeds getting seized in?


my orders came to a halt at isc Los Angeles...


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2014)

bigseand said:


> What city are your seeds getting seized in?


Im also la 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## highboy71 (May 13, 2014)

I've received several attitude orders through San Francisco. Usually within 2 weeks of ordering. I would think LA wouldn't be so strict?


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2014)

highboy71 said:


> I've received several attitude orders through San Francisco. Usually within 2 weeks of ordering. I would think LA wouldn't be so strict?


La and chicago seem to be the worst atm

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Kramer Chids (May 14, 2014)

My 4/20 order has been sitting in LA since the 26th.


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2014)

Kramer Chids said:


> My 4/20 order has been sitting in LA since the 26th.


Mine got here the same day, i got the package with green tape on saturday.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Traxx187 (May 14, 2014)

mine just passed over seas  ! now i wait on customs...


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

So mine were shipped regular mail and i just received a box today that I'm assuming was the shipment, no green tape, but also no seeds...?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (May 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> So mine were shipped regular mail and i just received a box today that I'm assuming was the shipment, no green tape, but also no seeds...?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


WTF?? Who from? The normal address?


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

malicifice said:


> WTF?? Who from? The normal address?


It was a royal mail box. Random address, unopened but came with no seeds in it. Im really confused. This will be my third reship amd literally nothing ive ever ordered has come from attitude at this point. I might do one more reship but after that its a refund. If this wasnt some sly way to cop out of the guaranteed delivery. That would be pretty lame on the companys part.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UOT (May 19, 2014)

i read somewhere in a forum that all of attitude seeds are getting taken and the rest of the package is getting sent to you. there not good to use right now.


----------



## malicifice (May 19, 2014)

I wonder if they packed them between the cardboard or something. What the hell you finally get through and this happens?


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I wonder if they packed them between the cardboard or something. What the hell you finally get through and this happens?


It looks like theres a compartment, but no seeds in it. Im getting kinds sick of this, its been over two months since my first order.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## malicifice (May 20, 2014)

I'd just get a refund if it's the third time. I feel for you bro, you could be in your last month of flower by now.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 20, 2014)

i got my beans


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

Ok so i found mine they were just insanely well hidden this time i had to tear an item apart. Not gonna say what it was but they should just ship like this all the time 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Traxx187 (May 20, 2014)

Yea i ordered like a week ago and got them yesterday in their breeders packs and everything


----------



## PoodleBud (May 20, 2014)

harris hawk said:


> As long as you pay extra for guaranty delivery , you will get it, that service cost's is $15.00 plus their regular shipping $13.95 (total $28.00 that's alot)


I paid for the extra guarantee stealth delivery on my last order with Attitude and it got confiscated in Customs (can't remember where); the stealth T-shirt arrived without the rest of the order and a note from Customs saying the other material had been kept. Notified Attitude with a copy of the "confiscation notice" and they resent the order regular mail. I received it without problem about 10 days later.


----------



## malicifice (May 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ok so i found mine they were just insanely well hidden this time i had to tear an item apart. Not gonna say what it was but they should just ship like this all the time
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Right Fucking On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm glad as shit for you!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Right Fucking On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm glad as shit for you!!


Thanks, Me too. I already threw 10 into a wet paper towel, im ready for these bitches to grow.  i do wish they were a month in though. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 20, 2014)

6 for 6 on my souvenir deliveries. #7 on the way now, 3rd this year.


----------



## EarthmanJay (May 24, 2014)

mine has been sitting at customs for a week and a half now, i don't think it's looking too good but i haven't lost all hope


----------



## kingrook94 (May 24, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> mine has been sitting at customs for a week and a half now, i don't think it's looking too good but i haven't lost all hope


Danm i think same might be happening to me


----------



## EarthmanJay (May 24, 2014)

it's been 14 days since i ordered, gonna wait another week before i contact them


----------



## kingrook94 (May 26, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> it's been 14 days since i ordered, gonna wait another week before i contact them


where are you shipping it to?


----------



## EarthmanJay (May 27, 2014)

LA


----------



## malicifice (May 27, 2014)

Don't worry guy's you'll get them!


----------



## abudsmoker (May 27, 2014)

Well I have less than desirable things to say about them. I have placed orders as far back as 2008. In every case they served me and others well. ordering some of the same things year over year quality has maintained. Many times it feels as they hype certain products that dent really deserve it. As many others I placed a order 5/6/2014, as usual it was dispatched about 24 hours later. about 10 days later I was expecting these in the box. When I had to dig up my tracking number it felt kinda strange. I expected to see it tied up in customs as many claim happen now. Over the years we see seed companies have to adjust the methods of delivery as they get caught on too. I felt some apprehension before the sale so I added the "insurance". its sad that you have to add a 10-15% tax to ensure the sale. ( I truly believe if they were getting orders pulled in high volume they would adjust) Well when I tracked the package it has no details. I contacted them and asked and then the generic 21 days line came out. In reality that means 1 week of june before they do anything. I contacted them several times only to get the we cant help you till them. REALLY like its going to magically show up at my door. Not worried about it being made right, as I know they will, just a huge disappointment, and it will signal the end of my relationship with them.


----------



## JJ05 (May 28, 2014)

Just got my reship! My concern is the fact it was 80 degrees today and they were sitting in my mailbox the entire time. Upon getting the package I noticed it warm to the touch, along with my mailbox which was fairly warm aswell. Do you guys think this will have any negative effects on the seeds?


----------



## kingrook94 (May 29, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Don't worry guy's you'll get them!


do you know any other seed banks that are reliable?


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> do you know any other seed banks that are reliable?


Tssc.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingrook94 (May 29, 2014)

Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 12:49 pm on May 21, 2014.
DOSE THAT MEAN IT PAST CUSTOMS?


----------



## malicifice (May 29, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 12:49 pm on May 21, 2014.
> DOSE THAT MEAN IT PAST CUSTOMS?


No that means it is in customs still, it will update as departed I believe.
Did you get the guarantee? 


kingrook94 said:


> do you know any other seed banks that are reliable?


Herbies I have used and that was fine.
TSSC is the only other one I think that offers some kind of guarantee, they all cost about the same in the end.


----------



## malicifice (May 29, 2014)

abudsmoker said:


> Well I have less than desirable things to say about them. I have placed orders as far back as 2008. In every case they served me and others well. ordering some of the same things year over year quality has maintained. Many times it feels as they hype certain products that dent really deserve it. As many others I placed a order 5/6/2014, as usual it was dispatched about 24 hours later. about 10 days later I was expecting these in the box. When I had to dig up my tracking number it felt kinda strange. I expected to see it tied up in customs as many claim happen now. Over the years we see seed companies have to adjust the methods of delivery as they get caught on too. I felt some apprehension before the sale so I added the "insurance". its sad that you have to add a 10-15% tax to ensure the sale. ( I truly believe if they were getting orders pulled in high volume they would adjust) Well when I tracked the package it has no details. I contacted them and asked and then the generic 21 days line came out. In reality that means 1 week of june before they do anything. I contacted them several times only to get the we cant help you till them. REALLY like its going to magically show up at my door. Not worried about it being made right, as I know they will, just a huge disappointment, and it will signal the end of my relationship with them.


Good point's! Suck's that it ended this way.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 29, 2014)

I'm 7/7 now (knock on wood). 

I feel sorry for anyone who might have had a bad experience with 'em, but I haven't. They even made up for an error I found with an order several years old....Hands down, the best customer service I've experienced. 

Note: today's arrival took longer than ever before - I'm sure due to the holidays.


----------



## kingrook94 (May 29, 2014)

malicifice said:


> No that means it is in customs still, it will update as departed I believe.
> Did you get the guarantee?
> 
> Herbies I have used and that was fine.
> TSSC is the only other one I think that offers some kind of guarantee, they all cost about the same in the end.


OF COURSE IDID LOL


----------



## malicifice (May 29, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> OF COURSE IDID LOL


No sweat then your good.


----------



## kingrook94 (May 29, 2014)

malicifice said:


> No sweat then your good.


the thing im worried about is that i move on the 1st :/


----------



## malicifice (May 29, 2014)

No worries, go to the post office tomorrow and fill out a change/forward address to your new address. I would do that sooner than later. If you have been there since the 21st at customs you are due to be shipped out soon. Even if you get picked up at customs your going to need that package for the reship.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 29, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> the thing im worried about is that i move on the 1st :/


Have your mail forwarded to the new address starting June 1st?


----------



## kingrook94 (May 29, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Have your mail forwarded to the new address starting June 1st?





malicifice said:


> No worries, go to the post office tomorrow and fill out a change/forward address to your new address. I would do that sooner than later. If you have been there since the 21st at customs you are due to be shipped out soon. Even if you get picked up at customs your going to need that package for the reship.


thanks alot ill do that first thiing.. excited will be my first grow and have a buun in the oven lol


----------



## kingrook94 (May 30, 2014)

UPDATE
Your item was processed through and left our HOUSTON, TX 77201 facility on May 29, 2014 at 11:40 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## malicifice (May 30, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> UPDATE
> Your item was processed through and left our HOUSTON, TX 77201 facility on May 29, 2014 at 11:40 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


TEXAS??? Don't they shoot weed smokers out there?


----------



## kingrook94 (May 30, 2014)

malicifice said:


> TEXAS??? Don't they shoot weed smokers out there?


haaha umm yeah 
its preety harsh


----------



## malicifice (May 30, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> haaha umm yeah
> its preety harsh


Damn, you be careful out there. You got a bigger set then I do!


----------



## kingrook94 (May 30, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Damn, you be careful out there. You got a bigger set then I do!


thank you would it be wise to grow autoflowwer with a regular plant or all autoflower??


----------



## Vless (May 30, 2014)

Attitude work for me & I'm here in florida and florida is really known for drugs since the 80s and it got by so no worrys don't stress your self it's not worth it


----------



## malicifice (May 30, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> thank you would it be wise to grow autoflowwer with a regular plant or all autoflower??


If you have the room why not? I think Im going to do some auto's I have in my backyard just for fun. I normally don't mess with auto's because that is "street people weed"


----------



## kingrook94 (May 30, 2014)

malicifice said:


> If you have the room why not? I think Im going to do some auto's I have in my backyard just for fun. I normally don't mess with auto's because that is "street people weed"


hha what you mean?


----------



## malicifice (May 30, 2014)

J/K, autos tend to be less potent IMO. I haven't really found any advantage to using them. I might throw a couple into 5 gallon buckets for something fun to mess with while everything else grows out.


----------



## kingrook94 (May 30, 2014)

hahaaha im in texas i got the fem blanca?? idk if you heard of it but it will bbe my first grow and dont wanna waist them on any fuck ups


----------



## psychoticalyez (Jun 2, 2014)

June 2, 2014 , 1:48 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility


SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 

Your item departed our SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 sort facility on June 2, 2014 at 1:48 am. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

June 1, 2014 , 5:48 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 

May 20, 2014 , 9:46 pm

Processed Through Sort Facility

ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 


Looks like mine finally made it through hopefully unseized i will update when they arrive this thread is awesome. Mine are from attitude also got a 5 pack of blue cheese from barneys farm with the may promo.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 2, 2014)

psychoticalyez said:


> June 2, 2014 , 1:48 am
> 
> Depart USPS Sort Facility
> 
> ...


Shit there is a lot of us down in this part of california


----------



## psychoticalyez (Jun 2, 2014)

Im guessing with memorial day and weekends that it was in customs for about 7 days I'm hoping that isn't long enough that i should have to worry. Order was initially placed on the 14th though so it has been a little bit. Hoping everything is good though since i ordered with no stealth and no guarantee in original breeders packs so I'm screwed if they were seized. what do you guys think should it be alright?


----------



## NewNewbie (Jun 3, 2014)

Well +1 for the tude, 1 week from order to door. I will not be posting pics, but nice stealth & protection of the 30 beans. Trying to decide on TGA Chernobyl or Reserva Privade Skywalker Kush for my first grow..


----------



## malicifice (Jun 3, 2014)

NewNewbie said:


> Well +1 for the tude, 1 week from order to door. I will not be posting pics, but nice stealth & protection of the 30 beans. Trying to decide on TGA Chernobyl or Reserva Privade Skywalker Kush for my first grow..


That's an easy choice, grow them both.


----------



## NewNewbie (Jun 4, 2014)

malicifice said:


> That's an easy choice, grow them both.


Limited space keeps me from that, may head outdoors with Chernobyl. That would be the only way


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 4, 2014)

I have ordered also from attitude seed bank but now already 4 times ordered from dutchseedgrowers

lol just ordered 5th time because they offer 10 free seeds for everyone by your own choice. Nice marketing and still keeping perfect support, also all orders are guaranteed with tracking details without any extra costs. Perfect.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 4, 2014)

NewNewbie said:


> Limited space keeps me from that, may head outdoors with Chernobyl. That would be the only way


That is a tuff one, never grown either. All the skywalker I have had is bullshit, but it came from dispensary's so chances are it wasn't even RP skywalker let alone finished correctly.
The Chern is legendary and have always wanted to try growing it, if I were you and space was limited I would do the chern. It's still a win, win for you either way.


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 4, 2014)

4 days and beans haven't sprouted.. auto heavey buf auto supersonicstorm auto blue diesel


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 4, 2014)

attitude shipment showed up today with green tape. souveniour was there with a note, seeds were "intercepted and destroyed"


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> attitude shipment showed up today with green tape. souveniour was there with a note, seeds were "intercepted and destroyed"


got a pic?


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 4, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> yep


Damn that sucks, sorry to hear that. I've never got that with any order I've ever made. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> yep


Man that is shitty...Can't wait till MJ is just legal. Talk to anyone from Attitude yet?


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 5, 2014)

not yet, but it's still between business hours right now. gettin into my backup beans in the meantime  might have to stick with some local strains for now


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 5, 2014)

ReRipa said:


> I have ordered also from attitude seed bank but now already 4 times ordered from dutchseedgrowers
> 
> lol just ordered 5th time because they offer 10 free seeds for everyone by your own choice. Nice marketing and still keeping perfect support, also all orders are guaranteed with tracking details without any extra costs. Perfect.


to the usa?


----------



## ReRipa (Jun 5, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> to the usa?


Yes they also offer guaranteed shipping to USA with tracking details. Just contact them before ordering and they will explain everything, support is really great.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 5, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> not yet, but it's still between business hours right now. gettin into my backup beans in the meantime  might have to stick with some local strains for now


If your getting on the reship do it now. Once you got that letter and a pic of your envelope (address side) send a email to sells, they will get right on it for you.


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 5, 2014)

Odd question for anyone that might know - does customs intercept all seeds whether they are mj or not? Seemed like when I came back from other countries they were always concerned with any plants or fruits we might be bringing back into the states...


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 5, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Odd question for anyone that might know - does customs intercept all seeds whether they are mj or not? Seemed like when I came back from other countries they were always concerned with any plants or fruits we might be bringing back into the states...


I think it is any plant, they are crazy scared of people bringing frogs n shit from auzzie.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 5, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Odd question for anyone that might know - does customs intercept all seeds whether they are mj or not? Seemed like when I came back from other countries they were always concerned with any plants or fruits we might be bringing back into the states...


i was looking into the same thing. i looked up the 'regulation in violation'
heres a link:

*7 CFR 319.37 ‐ 5 Special foreign inspection and certification requirements*

doesn't mention cannabis at all...


----------



## malicifice (Jun 5, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Odd question for anyone that might know - does customs intercept all seeds whether they are mj or not? Seemed like when I came back from other countries they were always concerned with any plants or fruits we might be bringing back into the states...


Only if they are invasive species or illegal. Like how you can ship a ferret to every state except California and Hawaii. It's stupid too because one of the best vet's that specialize in ferrets is in California.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jun 5, 2014)

Just wanted to drop by and add some info, I've had 5 order's over the past 3 years "2 this year" and all arrived. Just received one this week, also all order's passed through Chicago perfectly fine. Like otheres have mentioned the stealth isn't stealth...but a garentee. 

Also should note that it doesn't matter what item you pick for stealth because it will be declared something else so don't assume one item will be inspected verse another because it is purely irrelevant =).


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 5, 2014)

Got all my "souvenirs" in the mail today. Was such a nice vacation that I plan to visit Attitude a couple times a year


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 9, 2014)

Ordered 9th and 10th order on May 30 and May 31. The 10th order came today and I'm not the slightest bit worried about the 9th. These orders were only a few hours apart, and I know that one could have taken a different route. This time I ordered the mug and ashtray. Was very pleased with the Bodhi mug! I'm betting the size difference is what caused one package to take a different route.

If the ashtray order doesn't show up, I'll simply contact 'tude and I KNOW they'll make it right.

Due to a long story I'm not willing to type out, I fell short of freebies on my last few orders by only several pennies. On my 10th order, I mentioned this in the notes and asked for the staff to look over my account and see if I could possibly get a few of their GSC freebies to help me feel better about missing out on freebies. Call this a token of appreciation for my loyalty to the shop..?..... I didn't point the blame at them, I told them my story and also told them I realized falling short of freebies does not entitle me to future freebies....
When I received this order, I had EIGHT free GSC in addition to regular freebies I received. Since I only ordered two packs of beans on this purchase, my 14 freebies really plumped up the deal!

I cannot understand the horror stories about Attitude and sure as hell don't wanna sound like a salesman or buddy of the shop. My business with them has been better than any other bank and far surpassed my expectations. All bullshit aside, I'm extremely satisfied with their customer service and cannot imagine them being any better at pleasing customers.

Can't wait for order #11. If it's as big as I'm planning, I'll post a picture of it in this thread for anyone that follows...


----------



## malicifice (Jun 9, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Ordered 9th and 10th order on May 30 and May 31. The 10th order came today and I'm not the slightest bit worried about the 9th. These orders were only a few hours apart, and I know that one could have taken a different route. This time I ordered the mug and ashtray. Was very pleased with the Bodhi mug! I'm betting the size difference is what caused one package to take a different route.
> 
> If the ashtray order doesn't show up, I'll simply contact 'tude and I KNOW they'll make it right.
> 
> ...


WTF really! Lol, they gave you 8 free beans. That's awesome bro! That's just how the tude is! Don't tell me they were femmed.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 9, 2014)

malicifice said:


> WTF really! Lol, they gave you 8 free beans. That's awesome bro! That's just how the tude is! Don't tell me they were femmed.


Nope.... a la natural.

Last time they sent 2 White Grapes and 2 Elephant Stompers to make up for an error over 3 years old. I didn't realize the mistake till I searched my online orders (didn't know I could do that until this year). The order they messed up on was a very small mistake on a very large order. They had no reason to send the 2 White Grape and 2 Elephant Stompers other than trusting my claim. These and the GSC freebies were sent only weeks apart. One from a packing error, one from a request based on my stupidity in ordering just below the needed amount to get my freebies.

All of my old orders were M.O. or cash ....so... they shouldn't have record of my 10+ older orders. They're honoring a customer like this in which they believe has only made a half dozen orders.

Nobody will convince me you can't get customer service from this company. I don't know for sure who helped me first, but I know a few of the ladies have helped me and they're equally as accommodating as the next. I feel obligated to telling my experience in this thread or any that bash 'em. They've simply treated me *outstanding*, like I'm a star or some shit. I'm not saying there's not other GREAT banks on the internet, I'm just saying this one has been best to me.

Aside from a few Karma products, I don't plan on buying outside of the 'tude, period.

EDIT: malicifice, I couldn't believe I received any. I only asked for TWO. This gesture of kindness solidified my LIFELONG business for them.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 9, 2014)

always been great service on their end, once it lands here it's a different story. but that's why they give the option for the guarantee


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 10, 2014)

Do I have root rot?


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 10, 2014)

I think I will give attitude a try . Just not sure when . They have some strains herbies does not . Hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

Root rot????


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> Root rot????


Need to see roots!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> Root rot????


Why here? lmao.


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Need to see roots!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


i attached a pic with it


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> i attached a pic with it


Your pic does not snow the roots. It shows a growdan cube that is not properly set (imo) with a seedling and some clay rocks. Where are the roots? You want to know about roots then you need to show the roots!
Good luck on your grow, maybe someone else can see what i don't.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

These are roots that are healthy!! Clone and seedling. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 11, 2014)

No you only took a pic of the plant. Try this question elsewhere not really relevant in this thread and they are gonna wanna see the roots of the plant not just the plant.

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Your pic does not snow the roots. It shows a growdan cube that is not properly set (imo) with a seedling and some clay rocks. Where are the roots? You want to know about roots then you need to show the roots!
> Good luck on your grow, maybe someone else can see what i don't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> No you only took a pic of the plant. Try this question elsewhere not really relevant in this thread and they are gonna wanna see the roots of the plant not just the plant.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


I shouldn't have even answered but was trying to be decent lol. But yeah other threads for this. It's probably not even a tude bean. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

and its my first grow so any knowledge would be awesome. ad the roots havent gone through the net pot but if i ope the rockwool its white its just right there where its brow


natro.hydro said:


> No you only took a pic of the plant. Try this question elsewhere not really relevant in this thread and they are gonna wanna see the roots of the plant not just the plant.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app





SlimTim said:


> Your pic does not snow the roots. It shows a growdan cube that is not properly set (imo) with a seedling and some clay rocks. Where are the roots? You want to know about roots then you need to show the roots!
> Good luck on your grow, maybe someone else can see what i don't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I shouldn't have even answered but was trying to be decent lol. But yeah other threads for this. It's probably not even a tude bean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Also i did get the seeds from attitude


----------



## travisw (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> and its my first grow so any knowledge would be awesome. ad the roots havent gone through the net pot but if i ope the rockwool its white its just right there where its brow


What makes you think you have root rot? Why would you open the rockwool?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> Also i did get the seeds from attitude


The grow room-Marijuana Plant Problems 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

travisw said:


> What makes you think you have root rot? Why would you open the rockwool?


because the stem is brow so it like green broen then white and i didt ope it all the way just separated it a lil bit and looked down and this my first time so everything is an adventure for me


----------



## travisw (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> because the stem is brow so it like green broen then white and i didt ope it all the way just separated it a lil bit and looked down and this my first time so everything is an adventure for me


I don't see any roots or problems with your stem in the pics provided. Perhaps start a new threat in the appropriate section with more pics and you'll get the answer you're looking for.


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

[QE="travisw, post: 10595730, member: 619302"]I don't see any roots or problems with your stem in the pics provided. Perhaps start a new threat in the appropriate section with more pics and you'll get the answer you're looking for.[/QUOTE]
I did but yall the only ones responding lol


----------



## travisw (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrook94 said:


> [QE="travisw, post: 10595730, member: 619302"]I don't see any roots or problems with your stem in the pics provided. Perhaps start a new threat in the appropriate section with more pics and you'll get the answer you're looking for.



I looked at your other threads. Are these the same plants you posted about last Thursday? The ones that had not sprouted yet?


kingrook94 said:


> Seeds haven't sprouted should I be worried?





kingrook94 said:


> They sprouted but I think I have boron deffianciacy


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jesus, come to see if you all have been getting your beans from the attitude and root rot?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Jesus, come to see if you all have been getting your beans from the attitude and root rot?


Trying to fix that lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 11, 2014)

I placed an order a few days ago. Hoping it is as quick as last time, 9 days from day of order.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> I placed an order a few days ago. Hoping it is as quick as last time, 9 days from day of order.


Good luck!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kingrook94 (Jun 11, 2014)

traviswresearch 10595783 said:


> I looked at your other threads. Are these the same plants you posted about last Thursday? The ones that had not sprouted yet?


Yea I did some reserch and I tead that if 1 of the levees grow crooked it could be boran or something like that


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 11, 2014)

kingrok94 said:


> Yea I did some reserch and I tead that if 1 of the levees grow crooked it could be boran or something like that


Your posting In the wrong place.


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Im a lucky guy, this will be the 3rd orser going thru the dreaded, most feared, chicago customs. I have always done small orders, and let the tude figure out the stealth, last time, i was happy and they seemed to go the extra mile to make sure it got thru. I dont like the tshirt option btw, with all the counterfit clothing coming from other countries, clothes seem highly suspect. I had a friend lose about 500$ on a jersey order from china some years back. I got 2 that made it, 250$ jerseys for 25-30$ a peice, cant beat that with a rubber hose.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Im a lucky guy, this will be the 3rd orser going thru the dreaded, most feared, chicago customs. I have always done small orders, and let the tude figure out the stealth, last time, i was happy and they seemed to go the extra mile to make sure it got thru. I dont like the tshirt option btw, with all the counterfit clothing coming from other countries, clothes seem highly suspect. I had a friend lose about 500$ on a jersey order from china some years back. I got 2 that made it, 250$ jerseys for 25-30$ a peice, cant beat that with a rubber hose.


I've never seen the green tape myself either. This year alone I've gotten 8 orders from a few different sites. None over $200 I've never ordered any more than the beans to so they come in small padded envelopes. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sour Deisel is my Fuel said:


> Hey, just wondering if people are having trouble receiving their attitude seed orders? I was putting an order together a couple months ago and read on this site that most people were getting their shit jacked by customs. I wanted to do the Birthday promo so I was looking for an update. Thanks!!
> 
> Sour DZ


I don't think it was "most" people. You only hear from those that have problems. Those that had no problems aren't inclined to be vocal about it. But, Yes, some are having their seeds seized.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 11, 2014)

mine have been in customs since friday, its wed.....getting antsy


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> mine have been in customs since friday, its wed.....getting antsy


Good luck on your shipment!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine now says processed thru. That ussually means 2-3 more buisness days and I should see them.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 12, 2014)

Banana444 said:


> Mine now says processed thru. That ussually means 2-3 more buisness days and I should see them.


hopefully mine get processed soon as well, been at customs for a week so far


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 12, 2014)

*"Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS) at 8:30 pm on June 11, 2014."*
*t*his is the part i always hate waiting on customs! i ordered a shirt with my stuff soo... i hope i get it through


----------



## 806KING (Jun 12, 2014)

At least it didn't go threw Chicago.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2014)

*Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 10:14 pm on June 11, 2014.*

I live in the LA area too, so hopefully sometime next week?


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 13, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> *Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 10:14 pm on June 11, 2014.*
> 
> I live in the LA area too, so hopefully sometime next week?



mine has said that since the 6th


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 13, 2014)

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment- ordered on the 6th waiting impatiently, have 4 grows already planned out. as a side note.. does that make me obsessed that I
think about growing weed all the time?.. nm can't hear you.. the weeds are calling me. Morning RIU! 

PS hope u guys get your seeds soon!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 13, 2014)

well its the 13th! ! and i have never had a package sit for more then one day lol hopefully i get another note along the day


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 13, 2014)

My order is also sitting in LA customs. Ordered with guarantee, sent to friends address.

Edit: literally updated after I posted, sent to USPS sort facility. Only sat in customs a day.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> well its the 13th! ! and i have never had a package sit for more then one day lol hopefully i get another note along the day


I'm sure it's on it's way...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't think it was "most people" I think quite a few did get snagged and they were very vocal about it.
> 
> You are ordering something illegal there is a chance it is going to get confiscated, if you're willing to accept the risk make the order if not find someone domestic so you don't have to deal with customs inspections. I've made three orders all after all those posts started showing up on here. I got 2 and 1 was snagged, I was refunded pretty quickly after sending attitude the tracking # and showing it hadn't moved in a month.
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with whether or not your packages come through Chicago or LA. They seem to get the most complaints as far as customs seizures.


nine went thru san ffrancisco, and was seized. 75$ down the shitter. yea, people tend to get a little vocal about losing money. I don't think anyone would be happy.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> My order is also sitting in LA customs. Ordered with guarantee, sent to friends address.
> 
> Edit: literally updated after I posted, sent to USPS sort facility. Only sat in customs a day.


mine too cleared customs in one day, then, my package reached me today, completely fucking empty, except for this letter they were kind enough to leave for me.... thanks for "protecting" us, U.S. customs. I feel safer now that you rid us of our seeds. fuck.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

does anyone know if ATTITUDE will work with me on this, or did I just eat the 75$ bill? anyones input will be helpful, I want to know what usually happens in this situation...I am guessing I am just fucked....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 13, 2014)

If you got the guarantee they will reship till you get the package. If you didn't pay the few extra dollars to ensure your package gets to you then sadly you won't be getting a reship.

I wish you the best sir. Always pay for the guarantee.


----------



## travisw (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> mine too cleared customs in one day, then, my package reached me today, completely fucking empty, except for this letter they were kind enough to leave for me.... thanks for "protecting" us, U.S. customs. I feel safer now that you rid us of our seeds. fuck.View attachment 3178872 ....


Sorry they got your gear. I've gotten nabbed twice this year already. Your tracking number is visible in your intercept letter if you give a shit.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> does anyone know if ATTITUDE will work with me on this, or did I just eat the 75$ bill? anyones input will be helpful, I want to know what usually happens in this situation...I am guessing I am just fucked....


So very sorry they got your seeds


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> If you got the guarantee they will reship till you get the package. If you didn't pay the few extra dollars to ensure your package gets to you then sadly you won't be getting a reship.
> 
> I wish you the best sir. Always pay for the guarantee.


I didn't get the garentee, because the first order went thru, with no probs I had no idea I was even in the wrong. I alwayts thought seeds were legal, just not pot, well, even pot is legal in Washington state, where I am from, but I guess that don't matter. fucking really irks me man.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

travisw said:


> Sorry they got your gear. I've gotten nabbed twice this year already. Your tracking number is visible in your intercept letter if you give a shit.


no, I dont...well, should I? ......maybe I should.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 13, 2014)

Unrelated I got my normal mail before 10:00am today?!?! It's usually here by 4:30-5:00pm. Maybe usps has a big ass party they need to get to so it's hurry the fuck up time.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 13, 2014)

You can try contacting attitude and explaining your situation very politely, more bees with honey etc.etc. But I wouldn't expect to get very far. 

If you're lucky they might say they will give you the seeds you ordered if you make another order or something  If you order again make sure you pay the few dollars extra. 

I had one get snagged, when I contacted them the beans were out of stock, they refunded my card promptly. With the guarantee.

Customs sucks, hopefully some day soon none of us have to deal with the nuisance.


----------



## tioMATE (Jun 13, 2014)

The guarantee option on Attitude is great. Expensive but u get a cool t-shirt or coffee mug out of it. I just received my re-shipped order that I bought during the 420 sale.


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 13, 2014)

My order arived today, damn that was fast. I let the tude chose the stealth shipping and all I can say is lol, I wish I could have kept what they sent but I had to break it open to get my beans. I ordered one pack of barneys kritical kush and got a ton of freebies, th seeds auto bubblegum, g13 white critical, barneys chronic thunder, barneys lsd, barneys blue cheese, barneys pineapple chunk, and barneys critical kush. Most freebies I ever got.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

oh, believe me man, I am kicking myself. I sat there for at least 5 minutes looking at the t-shirt option, or whatever, and thought, nah, the last one got thru, it'll be fine......sure sure. lol oh man....it sucks, but I will be doing that next time darnit!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> mine too cleared customs in one day, then, my package reached me today, completely fucking empty, except for this letter they were kind enough to leave for me.... thanks for "protecting" us, U.S. customs. I feel safer now that you rid us of our seeds. fuck.


I was taking the fast clearance as a good sign, you burst my bubble... sorry about your seeds.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 13, 2014)

i had a feeling about my last order so i did pay for a shirt stealth


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 13, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> no, I dont...well, should I? ......maybe I should.


If you didn't get any guarantee the number means nothing. You can try and call customer service but sadly sounds like customs got your money bro. Sorry to hear that.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 13, 2014)

My beanz good seized too bro, they said with guarantee i can get a refund. Just got the email.
they said take a pic of the box with green tape and letter.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2014)

Your item departed our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 sort facility on June 13, 2014 at 11:29 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Hoping for no green tape... 

Anyone get sorted through LA and have their shit intercepted?


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah I'm right by la...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2014)

Smokebomb420 said:


> Yeah I'm right by la...


Bummer...when did you order?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 14, 2014)

why them customs people waste time on marijuana seeds is WAY beyond me. this country is soooo much safer without mhy FIVE seeds in it. big bust there to you good people at U.S. border customs!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 14, 2014)

Smokebomb420 said:


> My beanz good seized too bro, they said with guarantee i can get a refund. Just got the email.
> they said take a pic of the box with green tape and letter.


so they do nothing with no insurance eh? I kinda figured.


----------



## malicifice (Jun 14, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> so they do nothing with no insurance eh? I kinda figured.


Not without the guarantee. If and when you make a new order if you mention it in a email to them they probably will hook you up with some extra freebies like, "my last order didn't get through custom's, too bad cause I really liked that barneys tangerine dream!" IMO be cool and very polite with them and understanding. Don't expect your full order reshipped but maybe a few extra ufo's might make it into your order. They have always done that kind of stuff, they resent me a breeders pack that I got empty, no charge.


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Bummer...when did you order?


Ordered on the first of this month


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 15, 2014)

that's when I ordered mine too. I order 5 auto blue mystics. I was so stoked to get those in the dirt. and you are right, I learned the hard way, pay for the guarantee, if I knew it covered customs seizures, I sure as shit would had paid the 15 bucks. I could use a new shirt too. damnit. hindsight is 20/20


----------



## malicifice (Jun 15, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> that's when I ordered mine too. I order 5 auto blue mystics. I was so stoked to get those in the dirt. and you are right, I learned the hard way, pay for the guarantee, if I knew it covered customs seizures, I sure as shit would had paid the 15 bucks. I could use a new shirt too. damnit. hindsight is 20/20


Some companies offer the guarantee but it doesn't cover custom seizures, keep an eye out for that. It will be in the fine print somewhere in the FAQ or shipping statement.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 15, 2014)

Im getting nervous 
Ordered on 6 said 
Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS) at 8:30 pm on June 11, 2014.

N still nothing i hope monday it updates :/ i never had this happen..


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 15, 2014)

Respect , I was in similar situation last week, everything was in my mailbox 10 day after order placed. Last year i've order 11 pack in two separated shipping, both was custom seized, both reshipped successfully. But i have literally lost 3 month, and receive two Canadian custom letter! Not kool at all.

Attitude is the best!


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 15, 2014)

may 2 was the last package i ordered before this and it came in 10 days. ordered again on may 9th and i got an "empty" package on june 4th with a note as previously posted. reship landed at isc los angeles on june 6th and is still sitting there with no movement. basically i'm giving up at this point. if it comes it comes, other than that i'm expecting green tape and a note. best case scenario is that it is just sitting there "being processed"






as a medical patient ordering 2 seeds, this is very frustrating. the point of ordering from attitude was to try some autoflowering strains so with that being said... anybody know where to get autoflowering seeds in southern california?

PS: props to attitude for an quick reship no questions asked


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 15, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> may 2 was the last package i ordered before this and it came in 10 days. ordered again on may 9th and i got an "empty" package on june 4th with a note as previously posted. reship landed at isc los angeles on june 6th and is still sitting there with no movement. basically i'm giving up at this point. if it comes it comes, other than that i'm expecting green tape and a note. best case scenario is that it is just sitting there "being processed"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 seeds? Yeah, I ordered 63 seeds. Not the kind of thing I can forget about...lol...My tracking updated again.

Your item was processed through and left our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 facility on June 15, 2014 at 6:04 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah an order like that would definitely be hard to forget about lol. looks like you should be gettin your package in the next couple days, good luck!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 15, 2014)

I hope i get mine soon :/


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 16, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Im getting nervous
> Ordered on 6 said
> Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS) at 8:30 pm on June 11, 2014.
> 
> N still nothing i hope monday it updates :/ i never had this happen..


dude, I don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but that is EXACTLY what happened to me. SF ISC, next you will all the sudden get a notice saying it
"cleared customs and left their facility on such and such date and time" then it will continue on its way...I hope they missed you but it don't look good bud, did you happen to pay the guarantee?
im thinking US Customs must have had a crack down on attitudes orders, because this is an awful lot of seizures man! how in the fuck else would they know 5 seeds were in the damn package...!!!???!!! im thinking that they are flagged or something. maybe time to move on from attitude.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 16, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> as a medical patient ordering 2 seeds, this is very frustrating.


it is VERY frustrating. damnit!!! I ordered 5 autos, and got one freebie, and they nabbed mine too, just like you said they got yrs, a taped envelope saying inspected by customshit, I am a legal I-502 med mari-j paitent, living in a LEGAL state, and sure as shit, if they didn't get there greasy hands on my 5 seeds. id like to know why they have all this time to waste on marijuana seeds, shit, shoulnt they be focusing on cocaine and heroin and other harmful shit? big bust there guys. smh


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 16, 2014)

[QUOTE="GreenThumbsMcgee, post: I am a legal I-502 med mari-j paitent, living in a LEGAL state, and sure as shit.
Feds don't give a crap 215, 502 whatever, until it is legal everywhere they will continue to snag your beans.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jun 16, 2014)

Damn custom peoples are growing your seeds man


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

My package is out for delivery...I can tell ya in about an hour if customs got to mine or not.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

Package received...intact, nothing out of the ordinary with the outside of it, time to open her up...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

They made it.

This is with all the promos out


----------



## 806KING (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> They made it.
> 
> This is with all the promos out


Hell yeah ! Glad for ya


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

806KING said:


> Hell yeah ! Glad for ya


Thanks, always worry a bit with a 250 dollar order in the wind...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks, always worry a bit with a 250 dollar order in the wind...


im sure you did pay the guarantee.....glad you got yrs bro. they told me they would kick in some freebies with my next order.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> im sure you did pay the guarantee.....glad you got yrs bro. they told me they would kick in some freebies with my next order.


The guarantee is cheap for peace of mind.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> The guarantee is cheap for peace of mind.


glad you got your seeds! mine are still in transit. will wait and see what happens 

June 14, 2014 , 3:32 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility



SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 

I always get the guarantee though. so should work out eventually either way.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, waiting on the next promo to see if I wanna order again already. Been thinking about running some GGG gear recently...But Breeders Botique is having a 50% off summer sale...


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 16, 2014)

Fast clearance was a good sign after all, got my seeds today!

5 GHS White Rhino (Fem)
3 Dinafem Blue Kush (Fem)
3 Dinafem Fruit Automatic (Fem)
1 BF Blue Cheese (Fem)
1 BF Pineapple Chunk (Fem)
1 BF Critical Kush (Fem)
1 BF Chronic Thunder (Fem)
2 TH Seeds Sage'N'Sour (Reg)
2 TH Seeds Lambo (Reg)

I think I'm going to pick up some colloidal silver spray and experiment with making feminized seeds for the first time on some of those Barney Farm promos.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 17, 2014)

hi guys,just an update. my lil box came and I opened it like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally got my refund looks like they charged me for their ashtray... Oh yeah I forgot to post this when I posted my seeds got seized! Enter promo code 420 for like 5% off.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 17, 2014)

Smokebomb420 said:


> Finally got my refund looks like they charged me for their ashtray... Oh yeah I forgot to post this when I posted my seeds got seized! Enter promo code 420 for like 5% off.


thanks! getting rdy to place another order with the happy hour sale starting soon. will def use it!


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 17, 2014)

glad everyones gettin their beans! mine are still sitting at customs... again.... 
i have a couple hindu kush from bagseed 27 days into flower lookin mighty fine tho


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 17, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> glad everyones gettin their beans! mine are still sitting at customs... again....
> i have a couple hindu kush from bagseed 27 days into flower lookin mighty fine tho


Mine still in customs since 11


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I got lucky and stumbled across 30 diablo og seeds in a half o. I just changed light cycle to 12/12. https://www.rollitup.org/t/diablo-og-250watt-cfl-coco-coir-grow.831488/page-2#post-10613510

Also attitude promo code 420 for 5% discount.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 17, 2014)

i planted mine outdoor in feb, so theyre a little large at this point (3ft tall x ~3ft around). 2 grams of hindu kush from dispensary and got 6 seeds, luckily 3 female
theyre turning out quite amazing, smells like gummy bears/jolly ranchers along with that pungent kush smell.,blasted with trichomes. couldnt ask for more really. i'll use a camera when i get the chance


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 20, 2014)

ell my order from the tude has been sitting in customs since the 11th and just today i got this

Your item was processed through and left our SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 facility on June 20, 2014 at 1:24 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

"Hope for no green tape i did the garentee with a shirt so fingers crosed


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 20, 2014)

Got my first Green Tape with 13th order. Replacement is already on it's way. Not going to post my green tape pictures, call me a paranoid... but, I'll post when the replacement order and 14th order make it in.... (yep, already ordered again)..

Good luck to you on your's, Traxx!


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 20, 2014)

They didn't want to give me a discount for my second order I thought it was a good reason to because my first didn't go through.
I need help... Cheese, afghani, or Og?


----------



## wcharles (Jun 20, 2014)

heck if i want to make a order i half to call , for some reason it wont let me make an order with my card. its says my card isnt autherise for over seas, but my bank says theres no limit to where i can you it. anybody no the time difference between the u.k and the midwest


----------



## 806KING (Jun 20, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> ell my order from the tude has been sitting in customs since the 11th and just today i got this
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 facility on June 20, 2014 at 1:24 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> "Hope for no green tape i did the garentee with a shirt so fingers crosed


my tracking has not even updated at all!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 20, 2014)

wcharles said:


> heck if i want to make a order i half to call , for some reason it wont let me make an order with my card. its says my card isnt autherise for over seas, but my bank says theres no limit to where i can you it. anybody no the time difference between the u.k and the midwest


Go to this link: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-contact-us/info_2.html and it shows their hours of operation as well as current time. 4 hours from now, they'll be open again.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 20, 2014)

806KING said:


> my tracking has not even updated at all!


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 20, 2014)

806KING said:


> my tracking has not even updated at all!


me either


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> me either


mine moved again Your item departed our SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 sort facility on June 20, 2014 at 11:25 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Got my first Green Tape with 13th order. Replacement is already on it's way. Not going to post my green tape pictures, call me a paranoid... but, I'll post when the replacement order and 14th order make it in.... (yep, already ordered again)..
> 
> Good luck to you on your's, Traxx!


I ordered on the 6


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2014)

Ordered on the 8th, received on the 16th.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Ordered on the 8th, received on the 16th.


I just have a feeling lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> I just have a feeling lol


Yeah, I dunno...It's been like 2 weeks since you ordered? Seems normal to me, I felt like my shipping was extremely quick this go around.


----------



## Husseinps (Jun 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if attitude ships to asian countries?
I tried contacting them but they never answered.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 21, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> mine moved again Your item departed our SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 sort facility on June 20, 2014 at 11:25 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


Well got an update and mine went threw Chicago. All I can do now is sit back and wait


----------



## jerryvedder (Jun 21, 2014)

I didn't either.I got my beans in 7 days.UK to the Northeast.I'm gonna do another order soon.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

806KING said:


> Well got an update and mine went threw Chicago. All I can do now is sit back and wait


yea man kinda biting my finger nails here lol if my beans got snatched might as well try to get a reship or my money back! i ordered the grape stomper og now they are all out of stock


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I dunno...It's been like 2 weeks since you ordered? Seems normal to me, I felt like my shipping was extremely quick this go around.


i get my stuff in under a week last time when i bought something it sat in customs for 2 days then i got my package like in 3 more days wonder whats going on lol


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 21, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> i planted mine outdoor in feb, so theyre a little large at this point (3ft tall x ~3ft around). 2 grams of hindu kush from dispensary and got 6 seeds, luckily 3 female
> theyre turning out quite amazing, smells like gummy bears/jolly ranchers along with that pungent kush smell.,blasted with trichomes. couldnt ask for more really. i'll use a camera when i get the chance













day 31 of flower


----------



## polo the don (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a quick question for those of you that have had a reship. 

The tracking info says it is registered mail. The info has not updated since it landed in F'n Chicago. Does the the tracking info update from there or do I need to watch the mailbox? And, is it really a registered letter like the ones you need to sign for? 
This is my first reship, in at least a dozen attitude orders. 

Thanks,
Polo


----------



## travisw (Jun 21, 2014)

polo the don said:


> I have a quick question for those of you that have had a reship.
> 
> The tracking info says it is registered mail. The info has not updated since it landed in F'n Chicago. Does the the tracking info update from there or do I need to watch the mailbox? And, is it really a registered letter like the ones you need to sign for?
> This is my first reship, in at least a dozen attitude orders.
> ...


The tracking number will update from there. My first Attitude reship was sent the same way as the first package. It included a tracking number and was shipped with an item. The only thing they changed was they hand lettered my name and address as opposed to a shipping label.

When that got seized they sent the next reship regular mail with no tracking number. That third package looked identical to the first two, only the shipping method changed. I actually received that one in 8 days to the west coast. In the 5 years I've ordered from them I've never been asked to sign for anything.


----------



## polo the don (Jun 21, 2014)

travisw said:


> The tracking number will update from there. My first Attitude reship was sent the same way as the first package. It included a tracking number and was shipped with an item. The only thing they changed was they hand lettered my name and address as opposed to a shipping label.
> 
> When that got seized they sent the next reship regular mail with no tracking number. That third package looked identical to the first two, only the shipping method changed. I actually received that one in 8 days to the west coast. In the 5 years I've ordered from them I've never been asked to sign for anything.


Thanks trav


----------



## 806KING (Jun 21, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> yea man kinda biting my finger nails here lol if my beans got snatched might as well try to get a reship or my money back! i ordered the grape stomper og now they are all out of stock


Yeah tell me about it I hope I don't have to have a re ship Cuz I will be pist since the grape stomper is sold out !


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey all just got a tracking update mine arrived in Chicago at 1:51am today. My order was placed on June 13. Good luck to all still waiting and keep us posted.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 22, 2014)

yea well i have a feeling mine got picked up


----------



## polo the don (Jun 23, 2014)

Got my reship today. Go Tude, much better stealth. I won't say how it was shipped but I will say when I opened my mailbox I was like " what the fuk is this?"


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yea mine got delivered but i had to sign for it but im not home so ill pick them up tomorrow morning from usps hooe for no green tape


----------



## 806KING (Jun 23, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea mine got delivered but i had to sign for it but im not home so ill pick them up tomorrow morning from usps hooe for no green tape


hell yeah let me know how it goes for ya


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

I got my order in 8 days on the west coast, but I DID have to sign for it. NOT a reship, shipped with guarantee.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I got my order in 8 days on the west coast, but I DID have to sign for it. NOT a reship, shipped with guarantee.


Same here but they wantbme to sign for it from wa state


----------



## 806KING (Jun 23, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Same here but they wantbme to sign for it from wa state


Well my package updated and it's on the way .


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

806KING said:


> Well my package updated and it's on the way .


Good luck! Loaded my prepaid card for a SMALL purchase...only 100 bucks  Figured since I just bought seeds, I don't NEED 2 packs on this order, and if I buy Bodhi beans, I'll get ANOTHER 5 pack of the Synergy...making it 3 free 5 packs all together so far.

Trying to save money for a vacation.


----------



## wcharles (Jun 23, 2014)

the tude has skywalker but i do not like the thought of me signing for anything .


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

wcharles said:


> the tude has skywalker but i do not like the thought of me signing for anything .


I just signed for a package...No fear whatsoever of someone pounding down my door and taking me away...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I just signed for a package...No fear whatsoever of someone pounding down my door and taking me away...lol


 i agree, i'll sign for anything that gets dropped off here.. i've never heard of anyone getting cop sent to their home, and then them waiting for the second you sign for a package, and arresting you directly afterwards.. it's a few cannabis seeds, not a pound of crack after all.
the worst thing that'll happen is that customs takes your gear, and in their place, they put a letter in the package telling you you've been a bad, bad, bad boy, and that someone tried to send you a form on contraband.. then they list like 5 forms of contraband, from fireworks, to steroids, to drugs.. on my one letter, the drug box was checked, and hand written next to it in red ink, it said, cannabis seeds..
the very last line of the letter said something like no further actions will be taken... this was years ago, and i've since gotten plenty of other seed orders sent to the same addy without a hitch, knock on wood of course..


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

On an unrelated note....My friend is super into nail polish and stuff like that...She has this PenPal in Ohio that she sends packages of polish to, and in return she recieves packages of polish and snacks and stuff...I like packages and snacks and stuff!

I'm jealous of her, I want a stoner PenPal!! You know, put like a 40 dollar limit on it, and once a month, pack up a goodie box with all kinds of stuff in it...snacks, blunt wraps, stoner gadgets, maybe the odd pipe or piece of glass here and there(unused new of course   )

I dunno, I've been dabbing all day, I'm stoned and wanna open presents...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> On an unrelated note....My friend is super into nail polish and stuff like that...She has this PenPal in Ohio that she sends packages of polish to, and in return she recieves packages of polish and snacks and stuff...I like packages and snacks and stuff!
> 
> I'm jealous of her, I want a stoner PenPal!! You know, put like a 40 dollar limit on it, and once a month, pack up a goodie box with all kinds of stuff in it...snacks, blunt wraps, stoner gadgets, maybe the odd pipe or piece of glass here and there(unused new of course   )
> 
> I dunno, I've been dabbing all day, I'm stoned and wanna open presents...lol


 that sounds awesome meta, i'd totally be down for something like this..


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that sounds awesome meta, i'd totally be down for something like this..


You are one of the people I had in mind...Was hoping for it to be someone who's been around a while, someone I "know"... I'll PM you about it.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Good luck! Loaded my prepaid card for a SMALL purchase...only 100 bucks  Figured since I just bought seeds, I don't NEED 2 packs on this order, and if I buy Bodhi beans, I'll get ANOTHER 5 pack of the Synergy...making it 3 free 5 packs all together so far.
> 
> Trying to save money for a vacation.


Heck yeah I want to wait till I receive this order then gonna place a 4 pack order


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

806KING said:


> Heck yeah I want to wait till I receive this order then gonna place a 4 pack order


Hell yeah bro! Haha...20 free synergy?! Sweeeet! I figure she's half appy, and I hear good things about Appalachian crosses, so it can't be all bad, right? I think I'm gonna go with the Goji this order...I dunno, so torn......


----------



## wcharles (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> On an unrelated note....My friend is super into nail polish and stuff like that...She has this PenPal in Ohio that she sends packages of polish to, and in return she recieves packages of polish and snacks and stuff...I like packages and snacks and stuff!
> 
> I'm jealous of her, I want a stoner PenPal!! You know, put like a 40 dollar limit on it, and once a month, pack up a goodie box with all kinds of stuff in it...snacks, blunt wraps, stoner gadgets, maybe the odd pipe or piece of glass here and there(unused new of course   )
> 
> I dunno, I've been dabbing all day, I'm stoned and wanna open presents...lol


back when doc chronic had his site there was several of us that would gift beans to each other when ever when made a new cross or just wanted our circle of guys and gals to test. lol.. we always had new gear showing up . it was like getting a present from grandma all the time in the mail .lol....


----------



## TubePot (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Good luck! Loaded my prepaid card for a SMALL purchase...only 100 bucks  Figured since I just bought seeds, I don't NEED 2 packs on this order, and if I buy Bodhi beans, I'll get ANOTHER 5 pack of the Synergy...making it 3 free 5 packs all together so far.
> 
> Trying to save money for a vacation.


May I ask what pre paid card you are using?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Hell yeah bro! Haha...20 free synergy?! Sweeeet! I figure she's half appy, and I hear good things about Appalachian crosses, so it can't be all bad, right? I think I'm gonna go with the Goji this order...I dunno, so torn......


Got picked up lol well guess a reship


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

Man, now I'm leaning towards Sunshine Daydream...decisions decision


Traxx187 said:


> Got picked up lol well guess a reship


Damn...Sorry to hear that, brother! that really sucks, man. Any pics of the tape?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

TubePot said:


> May I ask what pre paid card you are using?


It's a "Netspend" Visa, you pick them up in 7-11, then send in a form with your name and ADDY on it, and they send you a personalized card in the mail. I'm pretty sure you can sign up online too, and they'll send you a personalized card in the mail. Yeah, second thought, just sign up online. It's a 5 dollar a month service fee while there's money in the account, and it costs 4 bucks to load money on the card at any 7-11.


----------



## TubePot (Jun 24, 2014)

Tks, I'll look into them...


----------



## 806KING (Jun 24, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Got picked up lol well guess a reship


Man that sucks !!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Man, now I'm leaning towards Sunshine Daydream...decisions decision
> 
> Damn...Sorry to hear that, brother! that really sucks, man. Any pics of the tape?


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 24, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Got picked up lol well guess a reship


Damn Man, sorry to here that mine left Chicago today. Was there for 3 days being there that long I would have expected mine to have gotten picked up as well. Will report back


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn! That's balls!!!


Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3187749


!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Damn! That's balls!!!
> 
> !


yea its w/e i kinda want white fire alien ,conspiracy kush ,strawberry banana


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 24, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Got picked up lol well guess a reship


99% sure i'm in the same boat, i'm gonna get a refund this time. picked up bubba kush x skywalker and xxx og clones today, i'll see whats goin on with attitude next year
"
June 6, 2014 , 11:47 pm


Processed Through Sort Facility


ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) "


----------



## 806KING (Jun 24, 2014)

Wraith92 said:


> Damn Man, sorry to here that mine left Chicago today. Was there for 3 days being there that long I would have expected mine to have gotten picked up as well. Will report back


heck yeah let us know how it goes waiting on mine out of chi town


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 24, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3187749


at least its not green taped. lol. sorry for your loss. did ya get the letter? maybe they didn't find them.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 24, 2014)

slowandsteady said:


> at least its not green taped. lol. sorry for your loss. did ya get the letter? maybe they didn't find them.


yes i got the letter


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn.... SNAGGED!!!! Oh Well, got a reship coming.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2014)

Wraith92 said:


> Damn.... SNAGGED!!!! Oh Well, got a reship coming.


Damn bro, sorry to hear about that...They just shipped my June 25th HH promo order last night...


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 26, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear about that...They just shipped my June 25th HH promo order last night...


Thank you bro. All good though. My last order got taken as well, but reship was good. Fingers crossed


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 26, 2014)

same got a reship on its way


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 26, 2014)

good luck with your reships everyone


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> good luck with your reships everyone


Any word on your package yet?


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 26, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Any word on your package yet?


Yea, I'm curious too Earthman. Did you say this was your 2nd reship? The last time I ordered was about a year or so ago. The 1st ship got nabbed, 2nd went thru fine?


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 26, 2014)

1st shipment got green tape, attitude was awesome and reshipped immediately. landed at los angeles customs on the 6th and hasnt moved since then so im pretty sure they got it. i dont know what it was shipped in or if im even gonna get anything this time. all i know is its almost time to send them an email


----------



## wcharles (Jun 26, 2014)

man it sure seems like alot of the tudes stuff are getting snagged,ive been wanting to make an order but i dont know .lol..


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 26, 2014)

depends where you're located it seems


----------



## Wraith92 (Jun 26, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> 1st shipment got green tape, attitude was awesome and reshipped immediately. landed at los angeles customs on the 6th and hasnt moved since then so im pretty sure they got it. i dont know what it was shipped in or if im even gonna get anything this time. all i know is its almost time to send them an email


Man, that sucks. Did they happen to say how many times they will reship before refund? Please let us know what kind of response you get from your email.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder what they gonna send me the grape stomper og is out of stock they better subsitute my beans for something better lol they aready reshipped


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2014)

My Wednesday HH promo order is on it's way to the states. All this green tape makes me nervous...Last order came through all right, hopefully this one comes quickly and unopened too.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> I wonder what they gonna send me the grape stomper og is out of stock they better subsitute my beans for something better lol they aready reshipped


Yeah, That's balls...I wonder what they sent you. Hopefully your order comes through clean and with a couple extra packs if they can't replace the stomper og


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, That's balls...I wonder what they sent you. Hopefully your order comes through clean and with a couple extra packs if they can't replace the stomper og


Yea man! Thats what im saying


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 27, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My Wednesday HH promo order is on it's way to the states. All this green tape makes me nervous...Last order came through all right, hopefully this one comes quickly and unopened too.


I think Attitude's address labels seriously might be a reason they have a high rate of seizures. 1 Wosley Gardens is a seriously easy address to remember, when customs see that it's a dead give away to what's inside. I think they'd be wise to switch their address and labels if they want to avoid so many resends. They lose quite a bit of profit resending so many packages.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 27, 2014)

Well i got my package. made it to me nice and safe.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 27, 2014)

the stealth was very different but it works thanks tude.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2014)

806KING said:


> the stealth was very different but it works thanks tude.


glad you got your stuff


----------



## malicifice (Jun 27, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I think Attitude's address labels seriously might be a reason they have a high rate of seizures. 1 Wosley Gardens is a seriously easy address to remember, when customs see that it's a dead give away to what's inside. I think they'd be wise to switch their address and labels if they want to avoid so many resends. They lose quite a bit of profit resending so many packages.


Agreed, my last that made it came from a female name with different address. I didn't know what it was at first.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 27, 2014)

La la la la la la..... my reship should arrive by Tuesday (at the latest). Just received order 13 and stealth was phenomenal. Will update this thread when the reship comes. 

I'm going to slow down a bit because of all this green tape or just request the same stealth used last time for me for all future order. 

Suck balls customs. Get bent. Have a bad day.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jun 27, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I think Attitude's address labels seriously might be a reason they have a high rate of seizures. 1 Wosley Gardens is a seriously easy address to remember, when customs see that it's a dead give away to what's inside. I think they'd be wise to switch their address and labels if they want to avoid so many resends. They lose quite a bit of profit resending so many packages.


i was just having a conversation about this with someone yesterday, and my question was do they HAVE to put a return address for international packages? anyone know?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 27, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> I wonder what they gonna send me the grape stomper og is out of stock they better subsitute my beans for something better lol they aready reshipped


They always ship so fast I bet it's too late now.... but you should request 3-4 of the same price range and I'm sure they'd oblige?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 28, 2014)

My reship arrived today. 

For those who do not follow this thread, I know I've ordered 13 times (maybe more) from the 'tude. This is my first reship but it was a pleasant experience (not counting the extra month of waiting). I was green taped 3-4 weeks ago and my door still stands. =]

If anyone has problems with an order, respectfully contact their customer service and I'm sure it'll be made right.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 28, 2014)

June 6th my Attitude order was "processed through ICS LA" no update since, am i gunna get green taped?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 28, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> June 6th my Attitude order was "processed through ICS LA" no update since, am i gunna get green taped?


I would think so, without a doubt.

You might contact customer service. Include your order number (assuming you purchased the guarantee) and let them know what's going on. If your souvenir is out of stock, you might start making a small wishlist of replacements. If you do get green-taped, you'd only need to contact them/take a picture and send it in and they'll replace your order for free.... at least that's how it worked for me.

Good luck with your beans.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 28, 2014)

glad i got impatient and went abd bought some mr nice seeds from a dispensary a few weeks ago


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 28, 2014)

shark shock


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2014)

Ordered the 25th, Tracking updated today.
_
Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 8:01 am on July 1, 2014._


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Ordered the 25th, Tracking updated today.
> _Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 8:01 am on July 1, 2014._


still the same order man?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> still the same order man?


Which one? Haha, the order I made on the 8th I received on the 16th no issues...I just made another order for the Wednesday HH promo on June 25th, they shipped on the 26th, and it just updated tracking today...Considering the weekend, took 3 business days to reach this point...

_Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 8:01 am on July 1, 2014._


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Which one? Haha, the order I made on the 8th I received on the 16th no issues...I just made another order for the Wednesday HH promo on June 25th, they shipped on the 26th, and it just updated tracking today...Considering the weekend, took 3 business days to reach this point...
> 
> _Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 8:01 am on July 1, 2014._


ohh i see yea haha well nice man idk im kinda interested in looking for other seed banks lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> ohh i see yea haha well nice man idk im kinda interested in looking for other seed banks lol


Yeah, that totally sucks you're having trouble. I really hope they have things figured out cause I'm about to make a tiny order at 4AM for the free shipping HH promo...Figure if I only spend 20-30 bucks, it's no big loss if it does't show up.

Just REALLY hope my latest order shows up, cause both packs I ordered are out of stock now...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha...I slept through the 4AM order, but just checked my tracking on my July promo order and saw that it's moving along...

_Your item was processed through and left our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 facility on July 3, 2014 at 6:56 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later._

So, only in ISC from 8 AM Tuesday till 7 PM Thursday...Keeping my fingers crossed...Dang long weekend...haha!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

_Your item departed our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 sort facility on July 3, 2014 at 11:52 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later._


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2014)

Got my package just now from my June 25th order...No green tape, but a big ass gaping hole in the envelope..Started squeezing it and didn't feel anything wrapped up in the guarantee..... 



So I open it up...they sent me the same guarantee item as last time...




























and then all of a sudden there were these...
































;

I am STOKED cause Bodhi's SSDD and Goji are both sold out at the 'tude, and looks ike I just squeaked in those two free packs of his Synergy, cause they stopped giving those away recently. And, with the Wednesday HH promo, I got 20% off the entire order. Sweet...2 for 2 in the fast 4 weeks from the ;tude, I feel extremely lucky, especially since they both went through LAX.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 5, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Got my package just now from my June 25th order...No green tape, but a big ass gaping hole in the envelope..Started squeezing it and didn't feel anything wrapped up in the guarantee.....
> 
> 
> I am STOKED cause Bodhi's SSDD and Goji are both sold out at the 'tude, and looks ike I just squeaked in those two free packs of his Synergy, cause they stopped giving those away recently. And, with the Wednesday HH promo, I got 20% off the entire order. Sweet...2 for 2 in the fast 4 weeks from the ;tude, I feel extremely lucky, especially since they both went through LAX.


glad/jealous you've been so lucky dude
i finally got some movement on my reship, pretty sure it got snagged. attitude already told me that my refund would be in my account in the next 48 business hours


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 5, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Got my package just now from my June 25th order...No green tape, but a big ass gaping hole in the envelope..Started squeezing it and didn't feel anything wrapped up in the guarantee.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a solid order right there


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2014)

In other news...anyone want my "Lambo" seeds by TH Seeds? Just kidding...not really, but yeah...lol...seriously


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 5, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> In other news...anyone want my "Lambo" seeds by TH Seeds? Just kidding...not really, but yeah...lol...seriously


hell yea haha


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2014)

Once again, I wish we could trade beans on here...haha...but I follow the rules,I love this site....My primary form of social interaction.


----------



## porky501 (Jul 6, 2014)

Got my order in 6 business days to Toronto. Yay Attitude!!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dont mean a simple pm wont do the trick


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 9, 2014)

i'm goin to the post office today...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

So my last three orders have come in completely different packaging each time. This time I'll just say the stealth was much better.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 9, 2014)

package came yesterday, green tape. Attitude's service is very very good, sucks their packages r getting intercepted tho. My first order ever gets pulled....what luck.


And seriously the white shipping label with the return address is 100% the problem seems really dumb of them, make the return address something super generic and not easy to remember.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> So my last three orders have come in completely different packaging each time. This time I'll just say the stealth was much better.



Did you get the guarantee or just regular mail?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you get the guarantee or just regular mail?


always the guarantee

always in breeder packs too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> always the guarantee
> 
> always in breeder packs too



I just placed an order with them each of the past 2 wednesdays. Just over 30 pounds each in order to get the happy hour special. I figured they weren't large enough orders to pay for the guarantee, and with all of the issues they've been having with the guarantee packages getting snagged a smaller envelope might stand a better chance of not getting looked at.

We shall see........


----------



## malicifice (Jul 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I just placed an order with them each of the past 2 wednesdays. Just over 30 pounds each in order to get the happy hour special. I figured they weren't large enough orders to pay for the guarantee, and with all of the issues they've been having with the guarantee packages getting snagged a smaller envelope might stand a better chance of not getting looked at.
> 
> We shall see........


Bigger set then mine! I couldn't find anything worth picking up to get in on any of the happy hours. I got a 50 something dollar basket waiting to see if next months promo is anything.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 9, 2014)

ya i got the guarantee even though i only ordered like 40 pounds worth of seeds.
i would use a different vendor if u live i socal cuz it seems they r on to attitude at ICS LA. Attitude has been as helpful as possible, and it got to LA from London in like 3 days, so besides the packaging not much they can do.

Also totally agree with the previous poster, i think a normal envelope like package would have a much lower chance of drawing scrutiny in ICS.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2014)

I live in the LA area, received both my orders placed June 8th(received June 16th) and June 25th(received July 5)

Both sat in LA ISC for about three days. Both times guarantee, cause I was ordering about $200 each time.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 10, 2014)

damn, i must just have bad luck, mine hit LA ICS on the 6th


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2014)

Maybe I just have good luck.


----------



## Wraith92 (Jul 10, 2014)

Got my re-ship today  All is well got 10x Dinafem Bubba Kush and 12X Holy Smoke Strawberry Diesel. Now just gotta wait on my order from DnS and I'll be set for a while. Good luck all.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2014)

I have ordered multiple times from attitude... I never had problems until my orders got over $400. I even ordered $800 one time and they shipped 2 boxes and one got caught... I noticed that busy holidays for mail is a good time, like x-mas. I have the most success with $200 orders, and never had problems with re-shipments.

I am careful about promo's, if your beans get caught they might not have replacements. I stopped changing my orders because someone has a promo!


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 10, 2014)

got my reship in the mail today (35days from the time it was sent) green tape, empty package with the same notice as before


----------



## Wraith92 (Jul 10, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> got my reship in the mail today (35days from the time it was sent) green tape, empty package with the same notice as before


 that sucks bro so sorry to hear that man do you have other options?


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 10, 2014)

well i picked up a xxx og clone and a bubba skywalker clone a couple weeks ago and those are startin to take off now, i just harvested some hindu kush from bagseed and i have another one of those that's still in veg gettin even bigger than those were (planted them all in feb) and a clone taken from those. i'm also about to harvest the blue diesel i ordered from attitude. i have 1 animal cookie and 4 jack herer bagseeds waiting to show sex and i have a small stash of some other bagseeds, all labeled but 2. i can get seeds where i got the clones but they havent had any recently

overall i can't complain, attitude refunded me (minus the cost of the guarantee) and i have plenty to work with. i'm actually more excited for these strains than the ones i ordered although i will be ordering the same things again. i'm waiting for a different package in the mail now...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 11, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> got my reship in the mail today (35days from the time it was sent) green tape, empty package with the same notice as before


How big was the order, like how many beans? I am still trying to see if the size of the order actually matters. I order often and like to avoid getting caught.


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 11, 2014)

MustangStudFarm said:


> How big was the order, like how many beans? I am still trying to see if the size of the order actually matters. I order often and like to avoid getting caught.


it was only 2 beans i figured a small order would make it no problem


----------



## EarthmanJay (Jul 11, 2014)

EarthmanJay said:


> well i picked up a xxx og clone and a bubba skywalker clone a couple weeks ago and those are startin to take off now, i just harvested some hindu kush from bagseed and i have another one of those that's still in veg gettin even bigger than those were (planted them all in feb) and a clone taken from those. i'm also about to harvest the blue diesel i ordered from attitude. i have 1 animal cookie and 4 jack herer bagseeds waiting to show sex and i have a small stash of some other bagseeds, all labeled but 2. i can get seeds where i got the clones but they havent had any recently
> 
> overall i can't complain, attitude refunded me (minus the cost of the guarantee) and i have plenty to work with. i'm actually more excited for these strains than the ones i ordered although i will be ordering the same things again. i'm waiting for a different package in the mail now...



heres of picture of everything a couple days before i harvested


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 13, 2014)

I placed my order on the 7th, came through Chicago ISC this time. Last package came through NYC so I dunno what's up with that. Guaranteed shipping.. I'll update when I get it.


----------



## 808newb (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine went thru SanFran ISC. I ordered once from the tude and the following week Herbies and both were consistent 8-9 days from dispatch to my mailbox. I don't know if mine crossed the Atlantic or pacific but got here pretty quick considering where I'm located. I think it matters a great deal which ISC it goes thru. Also, from all the research I did before I even started placing orders, u might want to order now before it gets to around Sept. 11th cause I've noticed a lot get snagged around that time because inspectors really step their game up around that time.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 14, 2014)

yea, I too took another go with attitude, my first order had been seized, and I did not get the guarantee, so I wrote attitude, and told them, so they said that on my next order they would hook up some freebies for the inconvienience, which I though was really cool, I have no idea what freebies I will get for that, but I know I got hooked up with a critical sensi star....I really hope it gets to me, I did the guarantee, (ordered w/a "cool mug")
I just don't want to get it seized, or the freebies might get skimpy if they have to keep resending it....crossing my fingers, dispatched on july 9th...I am in Washington state, so we will see, I will update.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 15, 2014)

2nd order just arrived. Was quicker than the first  Had twice as many freebies too.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 15, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> I placed my order on the 7th, came through Chicago ISC this time. Last package came through NYC so I dunno what's up with that. Guaranteed shipping.. I'll update when I get it.


Package is still in customs in Chicago. Arrived on the 12th. Hopefully it's just slow processing or the usual usps not updating.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 15, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Package is still in customs in Chicago. Arrived on the 12th. Hopefully it's just slow processing or the usual usps not updating.


Yeah mine was delayed on updating, went from being in Chicago to being out for delivery in my town within a half hour, then filled all the steps n the middle in lol.


Now I just gotta figure out how I'm supposed to store these...Cool n dry is best?


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 15, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Yeah mine was delayed on updating, went from being in Chicago to being out for delivery in my town within a half hour, then filled all the steps n the middle in lol.
> 
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out how I'm supposed to store these
> ...


I put mine in DVD cases in the fridge and never a problem when came time to use them. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 15, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Yeah mine was delayed on updating, went from being in Chicago to being out for delivery in my town within a half hour, then filled all the steps n the middle in lol.
> 
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out how I'm supposed to store these
> ...


Cool and dry. For sure. Hopefully that's the case with my order. Looks like you got the July promotion I got as well so I'm hoping mine gets here soon.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 16, 2014)

ive been trying to time out one of these happy hours that I keep hearin about. they did free shipping for one, I bet you would still have to pay for the guarantee , but they have been hooking it up if you can time it right....noon there is like 4 am in Washington state, usa


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> ive been trying to time out one of these happy hours that I keep hearin about. they did free shipping for one, I bet you would still have to pay for the guarantee , but they have been hooking it up if you can time it right....noon there is like 4 am in Washington state, usa



Yeah, you guys on the west coast got it tuff for this promo. I don't think I'd be sitting up all night just for a few free beans. I'm in the eastern time zone, so this promo starts at 7:00am my time which is right around when I'm rolling out of the wrapper anyway.


----------



## resinhead (Jul 16, 2014)

I ordered some g-13 labs Pineapple Express, because I have had success with it in the past. Since I bought a five pack from them, I got 3 free g-13 labs "blue og". Also caught the promo for 5 free g-13 labs "cheese". 
Awesome deal, but my order has been sitting at Chicago customs for 3 days... Pretty sure I'm gonna get the dreaded green tape. This was my fifth time ordering from attitude, and all my orders have made it in the past, no issues.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 16, 2014)

My last two Attitude orders.....

 

still waiting.....


----------



## resinhead (Jul 16, 2014)

Could someone explain to me how the re-ship process works? In case of worst scenario... I assume I would need to send a picture of the green taped package to the 'tude?


----------



## travisw (Jul 16, 2014)

resinhead said:


> Could someone explain to me how the re-ship process works? In case of worst scenario... I assume I would need to send a picture of the green taped package to the 'tude?


Email a pic of the package and intercept letter to the Tude and they send it again. If it gets seized a second time, they send it regular mail, unless you ask for a refund obviously.


----------



## jdizzle84 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got my order from attitude came through la I got guarantee thus time because I lost last order... attitude sent all 6 I ordered this time and all 6 I lost first time..they replaced the whole order...10 days from order in my mail


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2014)

jdizzle84 said:


> Just got my order from attitude came through la I got guarantee thus time because I lost last order... attitude sent all 6 I ordered this time and all 6 I lost first time..they replaced the whole order...10 days from order in my mail


So on the reship, they replaced your NON guaranteed order by putting those beans in along with your NEW order? I get that you had to make another order all together, but sounds like they sure made things right.

Go 'tude!


----------



## jdizzle84 (Jul 17, 2014)

yea they did replace all my non guarantees in my new order.. I wont order non guaranteed anymore but they have my business for a long time....I got a sweet ashtray too lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 17, 2014)

hey you all, I was just wondering, do you guys think that if you get a package thru attitude, and it is seized, do they put yr name on a list? cause I reordered with the guarantee and was just thinking I should had used a different name damnit!!! anyone else done what I did, and still got their package???? I am crossing my fucking fingers, because it said in transit, last nite, said departed S.F. sort facility.....I fucking hope it gets here!!!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 17, 2014)

jdizzle84 said:


> yea they did replace all my non guarantees in my new order.. I wont order non guaranteed anymore but they have my business for a long time....I got a sweet ashtray too lol


lmao! I got a "cool mug" hahahahah, I wanted a t shirt, but they are out for now...(well, I am hoping I get a cool mug, with beans intact damnit)


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2014)

I got the last t-shirt  (it was a double of the one in my previous order)


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 17, 2014)

was it like XXXL? id be swimming in a shrt that big! lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey you all, I was just wondering, do you guys think that if you get a package thru attitude, and it is seized, do they put yr name on a list? cause I reordered with the guarantee and was just thinking I should had used a different name damnit!!! anyone else done what I did, and still got their package???? I am crossing my fucking fingers, because it said in transit, last nite, said departed S.F. sort facility.....I fucking hope it gets here!!!



Not sure on that. There is a member here on RIU that attitude asked to have packages sent in a different name due to so many of them getting snagged by customs, so you could be on to something. I had my seedsman re-shiped package sent in my wife's name just for this reason


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> was it like XXXL? id be swimming in a shrt that big! lol


It was, but it's more like a XXL than an american XXXL

We be fatties.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 17, 2014)

right? fuck, I hope I am wrong, because I did run it the same. shit shit shit! I am nervous now! it went thru isc S.F really fast this time tho, so I am thinking that was good, last time it sat there for 6 days, this time it was 2, so I hope that means something good, I did get the guarantee, but I don't want to have to keep getting a package sent 1000 times before I get it!!! cross yr fingers for me, and I will update the results.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about re-using your name. I hardly think they put you on a watch list for a couple beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> right? fuck, I hope I am wrong, because I did run it the same. shit shit shit! I am nervous now! it went thru isc S.F really fast this time tho, so I am thinking that was good, last time it sat there for 6 days, this time it was 2, so I hope that means something good, I did get the guarantee, but I don't want to have to keep getting a package sent 1000 times before I get it!!! cross yr fingers for me, and I will update the results.


You sound more like Phineas than Franklin.


----------



## malicifice (Jul 17, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey you all, I was just wondering, do you guys think that if you get a package thru attitude, and it is seized, do they put yr name on a list? cause I reordered with the guarantee and was just thinking I should had used a different name damnit!!! anyone else done what I did, and still got their package???? I am crossing my fucking fingers, because it said in transit, last nite, said departed S.F. sort facility.....I fucking hope it gets here!!!


I only use my real name and address on all orders and reships. No worries. I thought the same thing too, maybe my address or name is on a list. If that was the case I don't think I would have gotten any of my reships.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 17, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Package is still in customs in Chicago. Arrived on the 12th. Hopefully it's just slow processing or the usual usps not updating.



Mine is still sitting at customs according to usps. Day 4 in customs. Also, does anyone know why attitude doesn't offer the t shirt anymore for guaranteed shipping?


----------



## 806KING (Jul 17, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Mine is still sitting at customs according to usps. Day 4 in customs. Also, does anyone know why attitude doesn't offer the t shirt anymore for guaranteed shipping?


Im thinking its because all the douche bags on youtube showing everything and they keep getting snagged.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 17, 2014)

806KING said:


> Im thinking its because all the douche bags on youtube showing everything and they keep getting snagged.


Sucks. Only takes a few to ruin it for everyone. Hope my order comes safe and sound.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 17, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Sucks. Only takes a few to ruin it for everyone. Hope my order comes safe and sound.


I didn't have no issue with the shirt. Works good for me but only ordered once this year. Still gonna place a big order . I want a large selection .have big plans


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 17, 2014)

806KING said:


> I didn't have no issue with the shirt. Works good for me but only ordered once this year. Still gonna place a big order . I want a large selection .have big plans


I went ahead and got decent genetics in hopes to clone so I don't have to deal with the stress of ordering seeds. Lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2014)

Good day, received my Attitude re-shipment 

& a free soil sample from "Mad Hatter" ? 






bob


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 18, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I only use my real name and address on all orders and reships. No worries. I thought the same thing too, maybe my address or name is on a list. If that was the case I don't think I would have gotten any of my reships.


that is reassuring man, thanks for that. So, it is at a nearby sorting facility, and it got thru real quick, quicker then my seized one for sure, if I get it tomorrow, it will have made it to me in exactly 10 days. from what I am hearing, if it gets thru reasonable fast, then theres no issues, or green tape.....so I have been noticing, and I really hope I am right. im waiting on a re ship and another one rolled into one, and it can get confusing if they have to resend again! this is just ridicoulous. 


M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Also, does anyone know why attitude doesn't offer the t shirt anymore for guaranteed shipping?


I wrote them and asked, they said they are just out for now, and will update the option box when in stock again. I wanted a shirt too ..got stuck with a "cool mug" lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2014)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> that is reassuring man, thanks for that. So, it is at a nearby sorting facility, and it got thru real quick, quicker then my seized one for sure, if I get it tomorrow, it will have made it to me in exactly 10 days. from what I am hearing, if it gets thru reasonable fast, then theres no issues, or green tape.....so I have been noticing, and I really hope I am right. im waiting on a re ship and another one rolled into one, and it can get confusing if they have to resend again! this is just ridicoulous.
> 
> I wrote them and asked, they said they are just out for now, and will update the option box when in stock again. I wanted a shirt too ..got stuck with a "cool mug" lol



I just got an order from them. Took 13 days to get to me in MI, no green tape, no issues at all FWIW.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I just got an order from them. Took 13 days to get to me in MI, no green tape, no issues at all FWIW.


Yeah buddy! Whatcha get?


----------



## no clue (Jul 18, 2014)

why the stress? The Attitude has been great but seems not so now..it is hardly the only reputable seed bank.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah buddy! Whatcha get?


4 pack of Female Seeds C99, 2 pick-n-mix Female Seeds Bubblegummer, then the 4 UFO freebies from TH Seeds.

Got another package on the way from Attitude that cleared customs on the 16'th.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2014)

Package #2 from attitude arrived today. 10 days from placing the order, all contents accounted for. 

I'm liking the plain little manilla envelopes. They don't raise any eyebrows. Does attitude allow you to get the guarantee shipped like this, or are you forced to get a bulkier item like a mug or shirt?


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 19, 2014)

Got my order again, all clear.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 20, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> I went ahead and got decent genetics in hopes to clone so I don't have to deal with the stress of ordering seeds. Lol.


Finally passed customs last night. Was the 8th day. Hope all is well. Will update when it comes in. Should be tomorrow.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 21, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Finally passed customs last night. Was the 8th day. Hope all is well. Will update when it comes in. Should be tomorrow.


Green tape. Emailed attitude about a reship. No letter tho. Weird.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Green tape. Emailed attitude about a reship. No letter tho. Weird.



That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I didn't get a letter either with my green tape package


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I didn't get a letter either with my green tape package


Yea it sucks. Just finished everything up last night. Would've liked to germed some beans. I'm sure attitude will make it right.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Yea it sucks. Just finished everything up last night. Would've liked to germed some beans. I'm sure attitude will make it right.


im sure they will


----------



## resinhead (Jul 22, 2014)

I got my cool bodhi mug today! Unfortunately it was empty and inside of a green taped package  No intercept letter. I sent pics via email to the 'tude. I will keep y'all posted on thier response.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sure they'll take care of you, that's what the guarantee is for.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> im sure they will


Extremely fast. My reship was sent out today. Where the tracking number would be in the email it says "reg mail". No idea what this means. I'm just happy I got another package coming to me. I hope they make it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Extremely fast. My reship was sent out today. Where the tracking number would be in the email it says "reg mail". No idea what this means. I'm just happy I got another package coming to me. I hope they make it.


Well, they'll keep sending till it does, right? Anyone ever just had the 'tude say "no, we won't re-ship a 5th time"...haha


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, they'll keep sending till it does, right? Anyone ever just had the 'tude say "no, we won't re-ship a 5th time"...haha


I would think at some point if I get that far I would change the name and address on my package. lol. 5 times and not getting through. I'd be a very sad fellow.


----------



## resinhead (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder how many real drug shipments made it through while customs was screwing around with my beans


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

Right?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> Extremely fast. My reship was sent out today. Where the tracking number would be in the email it says "reg mail". No idea what this means. I'm just happy I got another package coming to me. I hope they make it.


Regular mail, no tracking number, 
seems to me they should ship this way first, 
custom seems to target trackers
jus MHO


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 22, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Regular mail, no tracking number,
> seems to me they should ship this way first,
> custom seems to target trackers
> jus MHO


I just wish I could track it. Not sure how they shipped it or anything. Don't even know.how long it will take. Wonder how good the stealth is this time. Had to be subpar on my last order.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> I just wish I could track it. Not sure how they shipped it or anything. Don't even know.how long it will take. Wonder how good the stealth is this time. Had to be subpar on my last order.


They have NO stealth.............

As far as tracking, don't think it does ya any good as there is no movement when it sits in customs for days 

Regular mail has worked on every re-ship Iv got from ttitude


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 22, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> They have NO stealth.............
> 
> As far as tracking, don't think it does ya any good as there is no movement when it sits in customs for days
> 
> Regular mail has worked on every re-ship Iv got from ttitude


How long does it usually take your reships?


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> So on the reship, they replaced your NON guaranteed order by putting those beans in along with your NEW order? I get that you had to make another order all together, but sounds like they sure made things right.
> 
> Go 'tude!



As much as it sucks getting an order taken, i will give them the benefit of the doubt because the service i have received is very good. One of the seeds i wanted is out of stock and they replaced it with a far more expensive seed. ($8 seed replaced with a $20)

They def should work on their stealth, but they cant control ICS seizing shit, it happens to every company i bet.


----------



## malicifice (Jul 23, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> How long does it usually take your reships?


Same as the first shipment, faster if it isn't picked up by customs..


----------



## malicifice (Jul 23, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> As much as it sucks getting an order taken, i will give them the benefit of the doubt because the service i have received is very good. One of the seeds i wanted is out of stock and they replaced it with a far more expensive seed. ($8 seed replaced with a $20)
> 
> They def should work on their stealth, but they cant control ICS seizing shit, it happens to every company i bet.


Dude those guy's a awesome with that kind of stuff, their customer service is why I like them so much. I have zero worries about being satisfied with any order from them. I don't get why some people talk shit about them so bad, from selling hermies to beans not germinating. The only thing I got that was like that came from barneys not attitude. It's like saying RedBox suck's because you rented a stupid movie.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 23, 2014)

> The only thing I got that was like that came from barneys not attitude. It's like saying RedBox suck's because you rented a stupid movie.


Very well said. I can understand complaints about stealth and other things that they can control, but bitching about the product is absurd. All they are doing is providing service and that's all they can do, and they do it well. The product is your choice, and the quality control is not under Attitudes control.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 23, 2014)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> I would think at some point if I get that far I would change the name and address on my package. lol. 5 times and not getting through. I'd be a very sad fellow.


they gave me the option to get my money back, so i dont think so.


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 23, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> they gave me the option to get my money back, so i dont think so.


Wow man you really had your gear taken that many times in a row?


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 23, 2014)

first time they offered it, maybe because they had a seed out of stock.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 24, 2014)

well, mine finally showed up, it came in thru SF, sat in customs, only 2 days, then made its way up here to wahington, only to turn around, and head down to Arizona, then head back no northern Washington, and on down to me....lol, couple detours, but no worries here, because it made it in tact! so happy. this was kind of a reship, only I didn't get the guarantee the last time, and it got snagged, so they said they would hook a few freebies for the inconvenience. well, I ordered three auto blue mystics, and they threw in three, plus I got the critical sensi star fem, that was sweet, cause it looks to be an amazing strain. so yep, got it, I will never go without the guarantee again! that is my advice to all, def pay the 13 extra bucks for the mug, or a shirt, or whatever!!!!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 24, 2014)

resinhead said:


> I wonder how many real drug shipments made it through while customs was screwing around with my beans


 I was saying the same thing! its like, fuck man, whoever got that bust deserves a raise and a paid vacation! thank the lord that the good ol USA is rid of 6 marijuana seeds! for "our security"


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 25, 2014)

got my re-shipment today. Two of the beans were crushed in transit....poop


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 26, 2014)

thast sucks man, what did they send it in? an envlolope?


----------



## malicifice (Jul 29, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> got my re-shipment today. Two of the beans were crushed in transit....poop


LOL that is as bad as it gets, I'm sorry to hear that bro. They will fix it one way or another, shit all they have to do is look at your reship history.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> got my re-shipment today. Two of the beans were crushed in transit....poop


I received one crushed bean a few yrs ago, and when I sent an e-mail, I was told to mention it in comments on my next order. I did. They sent another.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a crushed bean germinate + grow, surprised the hell out of me too.


----------



## Worcester (Jul 29, 2014)

Just ordered some c99 today..7/29..I'll know in two weeks if my roll is still on..


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 29, 2014)

ya i just sent them some pictures of the crushed seeds, they said they will resend, i would be pissed if i didnt already have a full tent


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I had a crushed bean germinate + grow, surprised the hell out of me too.


actually one of the beans looked like it had gotten wet and started to germinate before it was crushed, could see little green sprout.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 29, 2014)

but again, i cant really blame attitude, they were shipped in a padded and stealthy way, shit just happens. And when seeds break easily it is generally from the seed being defective not the shipping method. Both seeds were DNA genetics, hope that isnt indicative of their quality. The 3 other makers seeds all got here perfectly (Barneys, PR, Samsara)


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Jul 30, 2014)

Got my package today. Super fast. Literally a week from the day I requested a reship. I expected it to be here next week. All the beans look good and mature. Cannot complain. Will order from attitude again.


----------



## malicifice (Jul 31, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> but again, i cant really blame attitude, they were shipped in a padded and stealthy way, shit just happens. And when seeds break easily it is generally from the seed being defective not the shipping method. Both seeds were DNA genetics, hope that isnt indicative of their quality. The 3 other makers seeds all got here perfectly (Barneys, PR, Samsara)


What did you get from PR?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2014)

malicifice said:


> What did you get from PR?



Which breeder is PR?


----------



## malicifice (Jul 31, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Which breeder is PR?


Whoops, I was reading that RP. reserva privada
The kosher kush looks good


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Whoops, I was reading that RP. reserva privada
> The kosher kush looks good


said PR but ment RP,
I got their Skywalker OG, along with DNA genetics (same breeder) LA Affie, this is the one i am most excited about. I also got Barneys critical kush which I have grown before from clones and is an EXCELLENT yielder, but kind of bumbed because they gave me anouther critical kush seed as a freebie so i got 2 .

The other freebie i got was Samsara's Green Love Potion which i germinated and is a healthy little 2" seedling after only 3 days. ALso excited about this one, worried it will be too stretchy for my tiny tent tho, going for it anyway (70/30 sativa/ind hybrid)


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 31, 2014)

after looking into the Green Love Potion further i am confused Attitude calls i a sativa dominant, but it is cross of mainly indica strains (black domina and lavender) and all the other sites call it a indica.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone on here gets stuff from attitude sent to australia with no dramas ? Ive had herbies sent twice and all good but attitude got kryptonite that herbies doesnt have


----------



## malicifice (Aug 1, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> said PR but ment RP,
> I got their Skywalker OG, along with DNA genetics (same breeder) LA Affie, this is the one i am most excited about. I also got Barneys critical kush which I have grown before from clones and is an EXCELLENT yielder, but kind of bumbed because they gave me anouther critical kush seed as a freebie so i got 2 .
> 
> The other freebie i got was Samsara's Green Love Potion which i germinated and is a healthy little 2" seedling after only 3 days. ALso excited about this one, worried it will be too stretchy for my tiny tent tho, going for it anyway (70/30 sativa/ind hybrid)


Kosher and purple wreck in the basket, waiting a couple more hours


----------



## malicifice (Aug 2, 2014)

What the shit the HSO promo isn't on my invoice. No worries, I'm sure things will get corrected.


----------



## Edgar9 (Aug 3, 2014)

malicifice said:


> What the shit the HSO promo isn't on my invoice. No worries, I'm sure things will get corrected.


That's sketchy. FYI, it shows on my order.

You did spend 30 pounds right?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 3, 2014)

Has anyone had any good experiences with HSO? I always hear them, Barney's Farm, and G13 talked about as having shitty genetics.

True?


----------



## malicifice (Aug 3, 2014)

Edgar9 said:


> That's sketchy. FYI, it shows on my order.
> 
> You did spend 30 pounds right?


yeah I did, I had my basket all ready to go and just got up at like 2:30am and just hit submit. Either way my order says 10:00am august 1st. That's not the part that sucks, the purple haze was the freebie and now I have the poison. At least I didn't get any more fruity chronic juice!


----------



## malicifice (Aug 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences with HSO? I always hear them, Barney's Farm, and G13 talked about as having shitty genetics.
> 
> True?


I cant vouch for them, barneys absolutely, out of everything I tried from barneys they all had issues/sucked. I doubt everything from BF is crap, but everything I tried seemed to be. G13 lab's is a go to for me because I have always had success with their stuff. But this is what I have noticed using them, most of their stuff not all, again I'm talking about the big sellers they have all look, taste, and grow them same with the Pineapple Express being the better version. BF is a very good sell's man.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Has anyone had any good experiences with HSO? I always hear them, Barney's Farm, and G13 talked about as having shitty genetics.
> 
> True?


I grew out an Auto by G13 one year as a freebie. Ended up surprising me, but at the same time, I didn't expect much from an auto.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 4, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I cant vouch for them, barneys absolutely, out of everything I tried from barneys they all had issues/sucked. I doubt everything from BF is crap, but everything I tried seemed to be. G13 lab's is a go to for me because I have always had success with their stuff. But this is what I have noticed using them, most of their stuff not all, again I'm talking about the big sellers they have all look, taste, and grow them same with the Pineapple Express being the better version. BF is a very good sell's man.


I just tried and the promos were in my cart, you almost got me to buy another round of seeds. fuuuuuuunkkkk... I like that promo :-\


----------



## resinhead (Aug 4, 2014)

I got my complete order in today! (Re-shipped). Lots of g13 labs because I have had success with them in the past. 
I did however ask a question about their genetics at the g13 labs website, and never got a response back.


----------



## malicifice (Aug 4, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I just tried and the promos were in my cart, you almost got me to buy another round of seeds. fuuuuuuunkkkk... I like that promo :-\


It's fixed, I fucked up. Simona was more then helpful contacted me on sunday and got it squared away for me.


----------



## malicifice (Aug 4, 2014)

resinhead said:


> I got my complete order in today! (Re-shipped). Lots of g13 labs because I have had success with them in the past.
> I did however ask a question about their genetics at the g13 labs website, and never got a response back.


What did you get?


----------



## malicifice (Aug 4, 2014)

Last Monday I ordered a couple of seeds, paid for the guarantee and asked that it be sent as regular mail instead of registered. 7 days later it came no issues, man did they step up there game with the stealth. So far that has been the best I've seen including herbies, almost got that sinking stomach feeling lol. One more to go!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Last Monday I ordered a couple of seeds, paid for the guarantee and asked that it be sent as regular mail instead of registered. 7 days later it came no issues, man did they step up there game with the stealth. So far that has been the best I've seen including herbies, almost got that sinking stomach feeling lol. One more to go!



Good to hear bud.

I agree with you on the regular mail option with them. Seems like the most discreet packaging


----------



## malicifice (Aug 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good to hear bud.
> 
> I agree with you on the regular mail option with them. Seems like the most discreet packaging


I tried to get it again for the August promo and was old that if I did that they cant offer the guarantee.


----------



## resinhead (Aug 5, 2014)

malicifice said:


> What did you get?


Caught the happy hour promo for 5 free g13 labs cheese. Bought a 5 pack of g13 labs Pineapple Express, because its been a good one for me in the past. That got me 3 free g13 labs blue og, and a couple UFO freebies. Critical sensi star, and green love potion. The green love potion was originally supposed to be "sweet black angel" but it got switched on the re-ship.


----------



## Worcester (Aug 7, 2014)

Worcester said:


> Just ordered some c99 today..7/29..I'll know in two weeks if my roll is still on..


 C99 in town 8/6...


----------



## Worcester (Aug 8, 2014)

Worcester said:


> C99 in town 8/6...


I forgot to add, G13 Labs-WW fem freebee and G13 Labs Diesel Auto fem freebee..
Attitude does good again...


----------



## malicifice (Aug 8, 2014)

Worcester said:


> I forgot to add, G13 Labs-WW fem freebee and G13 Labs Diesel Auto fem freebee..
> Attitude does good again...


LOL I got switched out twice from g13 to others. First was NLxBB to love potion, then purple haze to fuckin sweet cream.
Where did you come through?


----------



## Worcester (Aug 8, 2014)

malicifice said:


> LOL I got switched out twice from g13 to others. First was NLxBB to love potion, then purple haze to fuckin sweet cream.
> Where did you come through?


I've never checked the routing,butt I've learned to order and then be patient.


----------



## malicifice (Aug 8, 2014)

Worcester said:


> I've never checked the routing,butt I've learned to order and then be patient.


Yeah I stopped checking the tracking, seems like every time I checked it that it got snagged.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 8, 2014)

so it took over 2 months, but i got my entire order.....popped the Original LA Affie in some dirt, thinking ill run shark shock, LA Affie and Green Love Potion next cycle.


----------



## Uncle_Jesse (Aug 27, 2014)

1st order snagged , Guaranteed reship came today 8/26 just a simple order to test the water as this was a first from Attitude , AK48 and Aurora Indica standard , freebee's Blue OG fem , Purple Haze fem ,Lemon Kush Headband fem , 707 Headband fem , Master Kush fem , EWE-2 fem . Should be a decent X-mas  Thanks Attitude !


----------



## malicifice (Aug 28, 2014)

Uncle_Jesse said:


> 1st order snagged , Guaranteed reship came today 8/26 just a simple order to test the water as this was a first from Attitude , AK48 and Aurora Indica standard , freebee's Blue OG fem , Purple Haze fem ,Lemon Kush Headband fem , 707 Headband fem , Master Kush fem , EWE-2 fem . Should be a decent X-mas  Thanks Attitude !


Very nice! My reship came yesterday. Regular mail for the win again. Happy as shit to see all my freebies were g13, gave me purple haze and gigabud. Dude, Uncle Jesse your going to have a fuckin awesome xmas! Lol, that's a sweet line up you have there.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 28, 2014)

hello all, just wanted an opinion on this. i placed my first ever order with attitude on august first. it arrived on the 13th... snagged in chi town. they reshipped on the fifteenth, regular mail. no tracking. i see some of you had better luck with this reship method. but are saying you got yur reship in ten days. hoping they come today, but a lil skeptical. does reg mail normally take longer? first time customer to any seed bank. not starting off too good. might try a different seed bank. but after that, if i still dont get my beans, im done . and will just try to get some descent clones. but i want AUTOS. frustreted as heck. please keep yur fingers crossed for me. ill let ya know if and when they make it.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 28, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> hello all, just wanted an opinion on this. i placed my first ever order with attitude on august first. it arrived on the 13th... snagged in chi town. they reshipped on the fifteenth, regular mail. no tracking. i see some of you had better luck with this reship method. but are saying you got yur reship in ten days. hoping they come today, but a lil skeptical. does reg mail normally take longer? first time customer to any seed bank. not starting off too good. might try a different seed bank. but after that, if i still dont get my beans, im done . and will just try to get some descent clones. but i want AUTOS. frustreted as heck. please keep yur fingers crossed for me. ill let ya know if and when they make it.


Give it another week or so. They should show up.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Give it another week or so. They should show up.


thanx , tryin to be patient. i have some reg beans. just want something better to work with. i really like the autos. hopin to see them in action soon.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 28, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> thanx , tryin to be patient. i have some reg beans. just want something better to work with. i really like the autos. hopin to see them in action soon.


snagged again!!!! just found out. theres green tape but i still dont have it in my hands to see if maybe the beans are maybe there.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ask then to use "reg mail" both times they have done this i recieved the package within 5 days. When they use the USPS they get snagged.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 28, 2014)

hey i am having some issues with a Skywalker seed i got from attitude
https://www.rollitup.org/t/wow-wtf-stretchy-seedling.842920/


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 28, 2014)

purplehays1 said:


> Ask then to use "reg mail" both times they have done this i recieved the package within 5 days. When they use the USPS they get snagged.


no beans very poor stealth... a kids gardening bag? who would order something like that from over seas? no wonder they got my beans!!! they did send it regular mail. no tracking and no return adress. i contacted them... asked them if they will send it to a different adress, with a different name on it. in a plain envelope, with no gift. we will see what they say tomorrow. ill keep ya updated. so frustrating.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 29, 2014)

emailed back an forth a little bit with customer servive. getting another reship. only different this time. hope i get them this time. customer service is great btw. just need to get my beans. third times a charm.


----------



## malicifice (Aug 29, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> third times a charm.


Whoa, not so fast there, but your getting closer lol! Attitude is awesome w/ customer service. Remember it's customs fault, not attitudes! Your going to get them!!!


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 30, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Whoa, not so fast there, but your getting closer lol! Attitude is awesome w/ customer service. Remember it's customs fault, not attitudes! Your going to get them!!!


yeah, i agree when people say they should be more concerned with other things. plus they prolly take em home and grow them. its b.s. im gonna try a different company, something is sure to come through. the other place dont have as many choices, but they have what i want. prolly better stealth too. they dont give it away.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 30, 2014)

id bet that its a big part of why attitudes shipments are getting nabbed. it shows the stealth options right there . you don't even have to check out. so even if they cant see the beans with exray, any wallet or shirt comming from the u.k. is bound to get searched.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> id bet that its a big part of why attitudes shipments are getting nabbed. it shows the stealth options right there . you don't even have to check out. so even if they cant see the beans with exray, any wallet or shirt comming from the u.k. is bound to get searched.


No, the US customs isn't going to search EVERY package from the UK with a shirt or a wallet in it. But they CAN flag packages that come from the _same address_ in the UK that they know *actively sends contraband.*


----------



## ruderalis420 (Aug 31, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> No, the US customs isn't going to search EVERY package from the UK with a shirt or a wallet in it. But they CAN flag packages that come from the _same address_ in the UK that they know *actively sends contraband.*


my reship didn't have a return address, that must stick out to them also. 
either way im not givin up hope. I've seen the products in person so i know they make it through. 
i know not everyone digs em, but i have my heart set on some auto flowers. what im waitin on is 3 NL auto- 1auto bomb, 2 cherry bomb auto, all feminized. my freebies were cool too. was supposed to get 1geen poison feminized, 1 black jack auto feminized, and a few others i cant remember. they were some regular mixed seeds. maybe they will make it this time. prolly gonna also order a couple beans from somewhere else. see if they make it thru. havent read any complaints on them yet.


----------



## ruderalis420 (Sep 8, 2014)

malicifice said:


> Whoa, not so fast there, but your getting closer lol! Attitude is awesome w/ customer service. Remember it's customs fault, not attitudes! Your going to get them!!!


whoa there lol! third time is a charm. got em today. all my order complete, two crushed beans, but the freebies were all feminized. im a happy camper.


----------



## malicifice (Sep 8, 2014)

ruderalis420 said:


> whoa there lol! third time is a charm. got em today. all my order complete, two crushed beans, but the freebies were all feminized. im a happy camper.


Hell yeah! Glad to hear that they made it!


----------



## ruderalis420 (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah, im stoked to pop em, but my bro gave me a clone. i dont have room for more than one thing at a time. nor the lighting. im poor man lol. runnin four 100watt cfls (daytime). rigged in an alluminuf foil-lined box. its like 4800 lumins. great homade rig. just not enuff room. the baby girl is from some good genetics so i wanna get some cuttings then flower before i pop any more beaners.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 10, 2014)

Just received my Attitude order today, this was my first seed order and went with Attitude, breeder packs, and no stealth. Got here in 10 days after going through Chicago (which had me worried). I went with just a couple seeds, it was kind of a test hit: Barney's Fem Critical Kush & Fem Red Cherry Berry. Freebie was a Fem Dinafem Power Kush. Really wish I would have waited for the Sept. Deal but I am really excited that these got to me. I'll order from them again in the future.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh and I did panic a little when the tracking stalled in Chicago for 5 day and placed an order with Herbies. Still waiting on that one but that was made 5 days ago. Ordered: Fem Critical Kush, Fem Vanillia Kush: freebies are Fem Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze and 2 Reg Sleestack Skunk. Guess I'll have a few choices for my first grow. Any suggestions on which ones to pop first?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Fish Weed said:


> Oh and I did panic a little when the tracking stalled in Chicago for 5 day and placed an order with Herbies. Still waiting on that one but that was made 5 days ago. Ordered: Fem Critical Kush, Fem Vanillia Kush: freebies are Fem Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze and 2 Reg Sleestack Skunk. Guess I'll have a few choices for my first grow. Any suggestions on which ones to pop first?



I've got a freebie Power Kush going right now and it's looking really nice so far! I've heard others say they were impressed by it too.... so that one may be a goodun to start with


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a freebie Power Kush going right now and it's looking really nice so far! I've heard others say they were impressed by it too.... so that one may be a goodun to start with


Thanks for the info. I was thinking about starting with two plants and I think the Power Kush is going to be one of them. Everything I've read about it has all been positive.


----------



## jerryvedder (Sep 11, 2014)

Fish Weed said:


> Just received my Attitude order today, this was my first seed order and went with Attitude, breeder packs, and no stealth. Got here in 10 days after going through Chicago (which had me worried). I went with just a couple seeds, it was kind of a test hit: Barney's Fem Critical Kush & Fem Red Cherry Berry. Freebie was a Fem Dinafem Power Kush. Really wish I would have waited for the Sept. Deal but I am really excited that these got to me. I'll order from them again in the future.


We are 3 weeks from harvest with the Barney's Critical Kush....free bean.This is by far the best of the 3 strains of Barney's that we are growing..Pineapple is a keeper.Vanilla Kush stretched like a mofo.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 11, 2014)

jerryvedder said:


> We are 3 weeks from harvest with the Barney's Critical Kush....free bean.This is by far the best of the 3 strains of Barney's that we are growing..Pineapple is a keeper.Vanilla Kush stretched like a mofo.


I was planning on just starting 2 plants but after reading up on these strains some more and the info you just provided I may have to go with 4 plants so I can enjoy all of these. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 12, 2014)

Fish Weed said:


> Oh and I did panic a little when the tracking stalled in Chicago for 5 day and placed an order with Herbies. Still waiting on that one but that was made 5 days ago. Ordered: Fem Critical Kush, Fem Vanillia Kush: freebies are Fem Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze and 2 Reg Sleestack Skunk. Guess I'll have a few choices for my first grow. Any suggestions on which ones to pop first?


My Herbies order got snagged by Customs. Wife said it arrived today with the green tape on it. I'll have to check it when I get home tonight. That sucks.....and I was more worried about the Attitude order getting through. Guess I'll be getting ahold of Herbies for a reship.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 13, 2014)

Herbies customer service is great, fast response and a reship will be on it's way. Thanks Herbie


----------



## Tokecraft (Sep 16, 2014)

Fish Weed said:


> Oh and I did panic a little when the tracking stalled in Chicago for 5 day and placed an order with Herbies. Still waiting on that one but that was made 5 days ago. Ordered: Fem Critical Kush, Fem Vanillia Kush: freebies are Fem Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze and 2 Reg Sleestack Skunk. Guess I'll have a few choices for my first grow. Any suggestions on which ones to pop first?


Did your Attitude order ever get to you? I ordered on 9/8, it got to LA on 9/11, and it's been held up there ever since. I'm starting to wonder if it got snagged.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah the Attitude order came through, took about 10 days to Ohio. Mine seemed to be held up in Chicago for a few days before the system updated. It just said that it was in Chicago and was being "Dispatched to Destination." My Herbies order was re-sent, great customer service, just had to send them a few pics of the package with the green tape and they resent my order the next day with their 'super stealth'. Hope this one makes it through.

I really don't like the tracking, it is nice to get the updates, but adds that extra pinch of anxiety to the whole thing.

Good luck with your order.


----------



## haight (Sep 16, 2014)

I like to order my beans on December 1st. That way the package gets buried in the Xmas landslide of packages.


----------



## Fish Weed (Sep 17, 2014)

haight said:


> I like to order my beans on December 1st. That way the package gets buried in the Xmas landslide of packages.


I've heard other people say that around Xmas is a good time to order for that same reason. It delays delivery by a few days but it's well worth the wait if it gets to you unmolested


----------



## Muffins07 (Nov 19, 2014)

I just received my order no issue. 8 days total


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 19, 2014)

Had a reship due to cracked seeds, they sent it in the breeders pack but no extra freebies . I was kinda hoping they sent it when they sent me the email it said they were included. Oh well can't get too greedy .

Have another shipment coming of some c99 should be here any day.


----------



## Lighterfighter (Dec 2, 2014)

They shorted me my ufos  said I had to reorder to get them not happy they were 25% of my order I just sent em a nasty gram. I had insurance as refuse to do business with a company that holds freebies randsome. I palace two orders in a week waitin on next one if its missing promos ima be mad.


----------



## fingersdevious (Dec 2, 2014)

i have ordered 2x from them in the passed 6 months and both have came through just fine within 3 weeks


----------



## corners (May 1, 2015)

scarelet said:


> IF there was ever a company that was going to get you seeds it the tude and herbies.


Sannies used to, till people took advantage of him not charging anyone or requiring proof of seizure.
He still makes it right


----------



## althor (May 1, 2015)

Lighterfighter said:


> They shorted me my ufos  said I had to reorder to get them not happy they were 25% of my order I just sent em a nasty gram. I had insurance as refuse to do business with a company that holds freebies randsome. I palace two orders in a week waitin on next one if its missing promos ima be mad.


They left out my 710 promo (from Choice) and I emailed them and they asked if I wanted them to be sent immediately or wait until next order, I asked for immediate and they sent them without any issues. Received them with no problems.
I have a pretty long and often history with them though so they may have checked my account saw the number of orders I have made and never had an issue which prompted them to go ahead and mail them.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 5, 2015)

anyone having issues lately? I am waiting for my order, and it always comes thru sanfrancisco, but for some reason went to new York this time, I am in Washington, so it does seem strange....
ya, just wandering how yalls orders have been coming thru recently......I know that they do replace them if seized since I paid for the random item, but I hate dealing with that....


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 8, 2015)

So i'll assume things are shipping smoothly..... i'll still cross my fingers for good measures!! waiting on that ghost train haze!!! very optimistic.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 23, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> So i'll assume things are shipping smoothly..... i'll still cross my fingers for good measures!! waiting on that ghost train haze!!! very optimistic.


did you ever get your seeds?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep i did. I will add, pick random item, and check "out of breeders package" ...you should most certenly receive your order.  happy trails all


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 27, 2015)

i receive attitude orders in 6-7 buisness days. In original breeder package and I check the tracking updates and my parcels never stays held by customers for more then 3 mins then moves along smoothly. my last order it took 2 minutes to go through customs. i think if you do the guaranteed shipping using sock method is best.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 29, 2015)

Not every one is that lucky...and have you tryed any other discreet shipping?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 29, 2015)

I used to use tshirt..same success ..however they obviously stopped using tshirt as an option..the socks is the only thing i recommend as its the only one ive used and they do a good job in every aspect (with that method and remaining stealthy af) have heard bad things about the ashtrays and cups (i think that would be due to the weight..but thats only assumption) .


----------



## smoketastic (Nov 14, 2015)

Just had a large Seedsman order seized by customs  This one was shipped with some stuffed children's slippers. I've contacted Seedsman. I hope they are able to send again and make good on all the freebies that order had in it. I ordered with the Halloween promo, so should have been receiving 6 packs of free seeds.

I've ordered through Attitude several times and never had a package seized, but this is the second Seedsman shipment that customs have nabbed.


----------

